# Jeff Loomis leaving schecter?



## blacai

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/artist-models

He is no longer in the list ... any info about it?


----------



## DudeManBrother

No info that I can find, outside of speculation. But his guitars no longer have prices, so they’re probably being discontinued.


----------



## Splenetic

Hmm.....Wonder where he'll go next?
----------------------


Rob picks up the phone, post-haste. Barely able to contain himself, he dials the numbers; the pit in his stomach is growing as each ring seems to echo off in his mind endlessly... At last! Someone picks up.....

Jeff : "Hello?"

Chapman: "GRRRRREEETINGS I'M ROB CHAP---" 

Jeff hangs up the phone...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It wouldn't be surprised if AE and their management moved him to DEAN.


----------



## lewis

let me guess....

Incoming "Loomis Guitars"


----------



## UltimaWeapon

If he moved to any other company i think there wont be a reason to make a Loomis 7 because of Arch Enemy. Unless Jeff is working on his solo stuff with 7s... but thats just my guess :/ fingers crossed for a 7 tho.


----------



## Splenetic

lewis said:


> let me guess....
> 
> Incoming "Loomis Guitars"


 Fruit of the Loomis Guitars 


Release merch tee's printed on FotL shirts with just "...is Guitars"


----------



## Bdtunn

I'm guessing dean as well due to ammott's affiliation


----------



## lewis

Bdtunn said:


> I'm guessing dean as well due to ammott's affiliation


hahaha what a suicidal decision that would be.


----------



## zarg

Jackson has picked up a lot of artists in the last years, ESP is also doing a lot of signature models.... we will see what will happen.


----------



## dshea19

I just looked. Schecter still follows him on Instagram, but he isn't following them. That might be more revealing than anything else. He is following a handful of other guitar companies (Jackson is among them, Dean and ESP are not not).


----------



## Bdtunn

lewis said:


> hahaha what a suicidal decision that would be.



I really hope he doesn't! 
If he goes to jackson or esp that would be ideal for me at least hahahaha


----------



## Zado

In Schecter topic we've been talkin quite a lot about the matter. Nothing can be said for sure, tho afaik in most recent pics he's been playing his black JL-6. 
Maybe he hasnt joined another brand, just had a huge argue with the Ciravolo and things went down the tube.
There are rumors spreadin, tho, but I cant personally confirm em


----------



## couverdure

You all forgot that Sharlee is with Ibanez and has production signature Iceman basses, so I doubt he would move to Dean just because Michael plays them.


----------



## NovaLion

His guitar specs are pretty doable for really anyone, even Ibanez with as strict as they seem to be on their axes. Ash body, maple neck, maple board, Loomis pups. I wonder if his cross inlays are "his" or just something Schecter did for him forever. I wouldn't be sad to see the inlays go.


----------



## Glades

I could really see him as an ESP artist.


----------



## Splenetic

I think the cross inlays are something that he got from his old Hellraiser C-7, it's been used in plenty of models that have nothing to do with him.


----------



## NickS

Even though it most likely has little to no bearing on what I will purchase in the near future personally, I would still hope he doesn't go to Dean. ESP would be a great move, if Schecter is out.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, an Horizon or Soloist seem the obvious choices. But then, endorsement deals aren't really about guitars anyway.


----------



## primitiverebelworld

He has something in his sleeve! For some time being it seems. A player this good has had it coming for some time....


----------



## Black_Sheep

Im glad he finally left Schecter. Can't wait to see what he has planned...


----------



## Laimon

Is it too much hoping he'd drop active pickups as well?


----------



## chipchappy

Laimon said:


> Is it too much hoping he'd drop active pickups as well?



What would really be great is if he dropped Arch Enemy...


----------



## cwhitey2

chipchappy said:


> What would really be great is if he dropped Arch Enemy...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## oracles

chipchappy said:


> What would really be great is if he dropped Arch Enemy...



I really don't get the hate boner everyone seems to carry about this. He's in a successful touring band, seemingly having fun and while yeah, it would've been cool to see his contributions make their way onto the new record, it's not like he can't ever do anything separate from AE. He could very well release another solo album, Conquering Dystopia isn't over, can't we just be appreciative we get to hear his playing in *some* context?


----------



## sezna

oracles said:


> Conquering Dystopia isn't over, can't we just be appreciative we get to hear his playing in *some* context?



any updates on conquering dystopia lately?


----------



## chipchappy

oracles said:


> I really don't get the hate boner everyone seems to carry about this. He's in a successful touring band, seemingly having fun and while yeah, it would've been cool to see his contributions make their way onto the new record, it's not like he can't ever do anything separate from AE. He could very well release another solo album, Conquering Dystopia isn't over, can't we just be appreciative we get to hear his playing in *some* context?



Yeah man, I hear you. Nothing wrong with him being successful, just dont like the AE sound. I also think he was underutilized from what I heard. No hate boner tho


----------



## cwhitey2

chipchappy said:


> Yeah man, I hear you. Nothing wrong with him being successful, just dont like the AE sound. I also think he was underutilized from what I heard. No hate boner tho




I don't like their music and they are wasting his time if they aren't allowing him to write imo. Just go be a session musician...


@Jeff Loomis, I need a 2nd guitar player in my band... I'll even compromise and let you write some songs!


----------



## lewis

chipchappy said:


> Yeah man, I hear you. Nothing wrong with him being successful, just dont like the AE sound. I also think he was underutilized from what I heard. No hate boner tho


yeah!!!!

The band have really suppressed his ability. Mind you that seems common. Andy James for example is one of the best metal lead players on the planet up there with jeff, and that was the same thing. His "worst" (if you can call them that) solos, were the ones he wrote for his band at the time (sacred mother tongue) than that of all his solo Andy James work which blows minds.


----------



## Black_Sheep

lewis said:


> Andy James for example is one of the best metal lead players on the planet up there with jeff



Nope. Don't mean no disrespect but nope. Good player, but not "up there with Jeff". 

As for Arch Enemy. I don't think Jeff is going to be there forever, and like someone mentioned above, it's not like he can't do other stuff as well. We will get a new solo album, or more Conquering Dystopia, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Ancestor

Schecter makes some killer guitars. Never disappointed with their stuff. Always stayed above 600 bucks. But must have been a better deal for him somewhere or something. Doesn't make me feel worse about either one of them.


----------



## exo

The difference between "Jeff solo album shred fest", and "Jeff holding back because the boss wants him to" is the difference between having to pay other people and earning a decent living playing music. Just being an amazing artist isn't always enough to pay the bills.

Also, people bitch too much about what other people should do.

Schecter has some REALLY cool stuff in the pipeline for 2018. IF Jeff has decided to move on after after a decade (and that's pure speculation at this point), so be it. We'll find out where he lands when he announces it, and let's be honest, as long as his new sig isn't a Dean Trident 7 string with the Arch Enemy logo at the 12th fret, we'll all probably be mostly cool with it.......


----------



## marcwormjim

exo said:


> As long as his new sig isn't a Dean Trident 7 string with the Arch Enemy logo at the 12th fret, we'll all probably be mostly cool with it



This is scarily precise.


----------



## exo

Yeah,but there's always a few of"those guys". Everybody know that you're one of 'em, Marcwormjim. Don't even bother trying to deny it.......


----------



## lewis

Black_Sheep said:


> Nope. Don't mean no disrespect but nope. Good player, but not "up there with Jeff".
> 
> As for Arch Enemy. I don't think Jeff is going to be there forever, and like someone mentioned above, it's not like he can't do other stuff as well. We will get a new solo album, or more Conquering Dystopia, it's just a matter of time.


lol im sorry but I completely and utterly disagree with this.
Andy James is a phenomenal guitarist easily in the same ballpark/stratosphere as Jeff.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Siggevaio

Weird that he leaves Schecter _now _since it seems like Schecter finally is starting to release some cool guitars (KM and Nick Johnston signatures etc). A new JL signature from them would be cool and well needed but hopefully there will be something nice coming anyway.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I'm not sure what is "cool" about the upcoming line up, they look like generic metal guitars (apart from the Nick Johnson Strat knockoff). It's a shame because if you look at the historic catalogues from the early 00s, Schecter used to make some really interesting guitars that you didn't need dyed black hair, eyeliner and painted fingernails to play. 

Their offering has certainly improved in that they don't seem to do absolutely everything in dark red or black any more, but they still seem to cater almost exclusively to the chunga chunga crowd.


----------



## Mathemagician

Andy James is easily as good or better than Loomis, not the least because his solos are actually well done/interesting to listen to.


----------



## InHiding

This thread made me go back and revisit Nevermore's Born. It's just a perfect metal song. As far as guitars go Jeff will most likely have no problems getting good support from whatever company he chooses.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

JL is the worlds most overqualified guitar harmony pedal


----------



## drmosh

Black_Sheep said:


> Nope. Don't mean no disrespect but nope. Good player, but not "up there with Jeff".


He most definitely is, Andy is ridiculous


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Hopefully Jackson.

I never liked Schecter. If I want an ESP LTD I'll buy one. Blah.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

drmosh said:


> He most definitely is, Andy is ridiculous



Who will rip through a series of minor scales and arpeggios faster? Tune in tonight to find out!


----------



## lewis

I prefer Jeffs style SLIGHTLY over Andy James (mostly just because of his use of middle eastern sounding licks) but in general how do you separate them?. Or say Andy is not as good as him and vice versa?.

each to their own.


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy

I really hope it's not Dean, As a consumer they have nothing I'm interested in at all. My top choices would be Ibanez then ESP.


----------



## Zalbu

I'd give Jeff the edge when it comes to writing songs and riffs, Zero Order Phase and Plains of Oblivion are still two of the best instrumental metal albums out there, but Andys melodies and phrasing are out of this worlds.

But back on topic, it would be cool to see Jeff on Ibanez now that they lost Tosin and it seems like the company that'd fit him best since he's not exactly asking for anything outrageous for his guitars, but I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up on Dean or something like that.


----------



## lewis

Zalbu said:


> I'd give Jeff the edge when it comes to writing songs and riffs, Zero Order Phase and Plains of Oblivion are still two of the best instrumental metal albums out there, but Andys melodies and phrasing are out of this worlds.
> 
> But back on topic, it would be cool to see Jeff on Ibanez now that they lost Tosin and it seems like the company that'd fit him best since he's not exactly asking for anything outrageous for his guitars, but I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up on Dean or something like that.


maybe a re-take on the Xiphos shape for Jeff?!...

a modern Jeff loomis version of the Xiphos 7 string would sell ALOT imo....


----------



## eaeolian

Esp Griffyn said:


> Their offering has certainly improved in that they don't seem to do absolutely everything in dark red or black any more, but they still seem to cater almost exclusively to the chunga chunga crowd.



I don't know if you've been paying attention, but that's who buys $600 guitars.


----------



## Drew

Black_Sheep said:


> Nope. Don't mean no disrespect but nope. Good player, but not "up there with Jeff".
> 
> As for Arch Enemy. I don't think Jeff is going to be there forever, and like someone mentioned above, it's not like he can't do other stuff as well. We will get a new solo album, or more Conquering Dystopia, it's just a matter of time.


Can't agree. Loomis is a hell of a guitarist, but I caught Andy James a couple weeks ago opening for Angel Vivaldi, and I'd forgotten just how damned good that guy is. No disrespect to Jeff, who's a monster too, but I'd be more likely to wonder if Jeff was up there with Andy than vice versa.


----------



## eaeolian

I'm waiting for the Loomis Sig LTD. Made in the same factory as the Schecter!


----------



## dshea19

eaeolian said:


> I'm waiting for the Loomis Sig LTD. Made in the same factory as the Schecter!


And then people will complain that the new one isn't as good as the old.


----------



## schwiz

Can't wait to see a guitar without those hideous cross inlays.


----------



## ArtDecade

First: No problems with Deans.
Second: Andy James wasn't in Nevermore. Therefore, Loomis takes the win.


----------



## DeathbyDesign

Part of me wishes he would go to Ibanez but I wouldn't be surprised for an ESP sig in the future. Either company could make him a killer sig model (without cross inlays lol) IMO.


----------



## feilong29

Watch him turn up with a Kiesel sig! lol


----------



## ArtDecade

I hope Jeff endorses Fender and starts playing a Jazzmaster just to irritate the lot of you.


----------



## zarg

ArtDecade said:


> I hope Jeff endorses Fender and starts playing a Jazzmaster just to irritate the lot of you.


actually the jim root jazzmaster is really sick


----------



## drmosh

Esp Griffyn said:


> Who will rip through a series of minor scales and arpeggios faster? Tune in tonight to find out!



nah, loomis is diminished, andy is mixolydian )))


----------



## Splenetic

I'd buy a Squier Jeffmaster JL-7


----------



## MetalThrasher

feilong29 said:


> Watch him turn up with a Kiesel sig! lol



Yep… starting at only $2,200 LOL!


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Get ready for a 2018 Agile JL6265


----------



## schwiz

Unleash The Fury said:


> Get ready for a 2018 Agile JL6265


----------



## pastanator

Gibson JLP with a 24 3/4” scale and soapbar versions of his signature pickups.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Anouncing a new colaboration and industry comeback with BRJ Guitars: Jeff Loomis BRJ Sig Jekyll 7... 



I am still out $1400 to that twatwaffle. I can joke.


----------



## tuttermuts

Solar guitars? I don't really follow Jeff all that much (not as much as I should...) but if I recall he did guest a solo on one of Ola's vids so that connection is there. It's probably unlikely because none of you brought it up yet (if so do tell me why).


----------



## lewis

tuttermuts said:


> Solar guitars? I don't really follow Jeff all that much (not as much as I should...) but if I recall he did guest a solo on one of Ola's vids so that connection is there. It's probably unlikely because none of you brought it up yet (if so do tell me why).


ooh that would be very interesting and a brilliant idea for Ola. Would instantly add more prestige to Solar..


----------



## ArtDecade

Jeff is a bigger profile guitarist than Ola, so it might rub his ego wrong. That said, it would be a win for Solar.


----------



## rami80

I think it is official, I was chatting with the local Schecter dealer in the UAE and he told me that he had an order for a couple of JLs and other Schecters. He was then informed that the order would ship without the JLs as they have been discontinued for 2018.


----------



## cip 123

If he's left, my bets are on Kiesel unfortunately.

I know he's been doing stuff for Jason Becker recently, so might have tried a couple. While Jeff Keisel has been very good to Jason I wish someone else would come along.


----------



## blacai

I want Jeff to start playing a telecaster just like John 5 does...plot twist


----------



## ArtDecade

... and then Jeff can start playing for kd lang and John5 can start playing in Arch Enemy.


----------



## Xaios

Lorcan Ward said:


> It wouldn't be surprised if AE and their management moved him to DEAN.


Wait, I thought it was Warrel Dane that died, not Jeff.


----------



## DevinShidaker

No idea who he'd be going with, but I will say that when we toured with AE, Jeff loved my LACS. That doesn't really mean anything, but I've got my fingers crossed hoping he's coming over to Ibanez, that would rule.


----------



## couverdure

DevinShidaker said:


> No idea who he'd be going with, but I will say that when we toured with AE, Jeff loved my LACS. That doesn't really mean anything, but I've got my fingers crossed hoping he's coming over to Ibanez, that would rule.


I could imagine him getting a dark red RGA with a maple fretboard or a modified Xiphos (maybe he could bring back the Falchion) for that edgy guitar aesthetic AE has. If he does, I can better hope FujiGen would manufacture them because he deserves the best quality for his signatures.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

DevinShidaker said:


> No idea who he'd be going with, but I will say that when we toured with AE, Jeff loved my LACS. That doesn't really mean anything, but I've got my fingers crossed hoping he's coming over to Ibanez, that would rule.



I still want a production version of that LACS.
Sucker came out beautiful.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Re: the earlier discussion of who's the better guitar player (but NOT who's the better songwriter), Andy James takes the cake for sure. Jeff is great, but even he'd admit Andy's chops are on another level. But who really cares when you can rip like Jeff Loomis, haha. I don't think Andy Timmons is sweating at newcomers like Martin Miller or Tom Quayle either. When you're one of the world's best, you don't have to. 

Back on topic, it's interesting to see the switch now vs. at any other point in Loomis' career. Always seemed like he was too good for Schecter for most of their history, and he was maybe their highest profile artist for several years (I'd assume Synyster Gates would be their biggest artist overall?). Then Schecter really started to become more of an industry player when they revamped the Loomis and Keith Merrow models--not as much talk about baseball bat necks on 'shred' guitars anymore, or their maple being as yellow as a McDonald's sign. They also seemed to acquire a lot of accolades for their Made in Indonesia guitars, and were ostensibly the leading producers in that area; the partnership with Zakk Wylde seemed to cement that fact, although obviously that venture hasn't proved much of a success so far. 

The point being that I think Schecter is in the best shape they've ever been, at least from appearances, and I'd wager Jeff moved purely because of his gig with Arch Enemy. So, either he was asked to switch (a la Mustaine and Broderick), or he was offered a big deal by a larger company (Jackson, ESP...maybe Ibanez) because of his relatively new affiliation with AE, which has warranted these larger offers. I'd wager it's the latter rather than the former (and thus I doubt Dean is involved), mostly because Jeff is a top-class player with a name and a reputation to suit, someone who honestly has been languishing at Schecter for far too long. Sure, their guitars are affordable and they were an early player in the 7-string game, but he should have been with one of the bigger brands already. This isn't 2005 anymore. 

Considering Jackson has been scooping up artists left and right (and to a lesser extent, Ibanez), and that ESP has been losing a bunch due to some of these shifts, looks to me the timing was right for him to move. Hindsight being 20/20, I'm kind of surprised it didn't happen sooner. He always seemed a big fish in a small pond. 

Anyway, just my . Excited to see where he goes!


----------



## Vyn

Sermo Lupi said:


> Re: the earlier discussion of who's the better guitar player (but NOT who's the better songwriter), Andy James takes the cake for sure. Jeff is great, but even he'd admit Andy's chops are on another level. But who really cares when you can rip like Jeff Loomis, haha. I don't think Andy Timmons is sweating at newcomers like Martin Miller or Tom Quayle either. When you're one of the world's best, you don't have to.
> 
> Back on topic, it's interesting to see the switch now vs. at any other point in Loomis' career. Always seemed like he was too good for Schecter for most of their history, and he was maybe their highest profile artist for several years (I'd assume Synyster Gates would be their biggest artist overall?). Then Schecter really started to become more of an industry player when they revamped the Loomis and Keith Merrow models--not as much talk about baseball bat necks on 'shred' guitars anymore, or their maple being as yellow as a McDonald's sign. They also seemed to acquire a lot of accolades for their Made in Indonesia guitars, and were ostensibly the leading producers in that area; the partnership with Zakk Wylde seemed to cement that fact, although obviously that venture hasn't proved much of a success so far.
> 
> The point being that I think Schecter is in the best shape they've ever been, at least from appearances, and I'd wager Jeff moved purely because of his gig with Arch Enemy. So, either he was asked to switch (a la Mustaine and Broderick), or he was offered a big deal by a larger company (Jackson, ESP...maybe Ibanez) because of his relatively new affiliation with AE, which has warranted these larger offers. I'd wager it's the latter rather than the former (and thus I doubt Dean is involved), mostly because Jeff is a top-class player with a name and a reputation to suit, someone who honestly has been languishing at Schecter for far too long. Sure, their guitars are affordable and they were an early player in the 7-string game, but he should have been with one of the bigger brands already. This isn't 2005 anymore.
> 
> Considering Jackson has been scooping up artists left and right (and to a lesser extent, Ibanez), and that ESP has been losing a bunch due to some of these shifts, looks to me the timing was right for him to move. Hindsight being 20/20, I'm kind of surprised it didn't happen sooner. He always seemed a big fish in a small pond.
> 
> Anyway, just my . Excited to see where he goes!



100% agreed. Only comment I'd make is that Ibanez have had a few jump ship recently as well, although all of their long term artists seem to be still there. ESP has had a shocker the last 12-18 months.


----------



## Velokki

I don't know. Wishing for Ibanez or Jackson.

But anyway, Jeff Loomis playing in Arch Enemy is like George Kollias joining Volbeat.


----------



## blacai

I think it is ok when "overqualified" artists join any famous band. I mean,they have to pay bills and it is fine they get the easy money and then they have enough time an resources to invest in what they really want to work on or release.


----------



## ArtDecade

Velokki said:


> like George Kollias joining Volbeat.



... who and who?



blacai said:


> I think it is ok when "overqualified" artists join any famous band. I mean,they have to pay bills and it is fine they get the easy money and then they have enough time an resources to invest in what they really want to work on or release.



Steve Vai in Whitesnake. Paid the bills. Paid for his studio. Paid off his mortgage. Not too shabby.


----------



## NotDonVito

Yeah I don't get the whole "Jeff doesn't belong in Arch Enemy!" thing either. When you make your money off of music wouldn't you want to be involved with a project that makes i don't know ...money?  

AE is all about simple heavy riffs and catchy melodic choruses, there doesn't necessarily need to be 2 minute long arpeggio sections. If anything I could see someone who SHREDS ALL THE TIME to consider that being a nice break.

But I don't know Jeff Loomis, and I've never met him at a gig so idk.


----------



## ArtDecade

Nuno plays guitar for Rihanna... and is making more than he would touring with Extreme.


----------



## Velokki

Not against it at all, I'm happy for him as a professional musician.

It just feels a bit awkward, having been a huge Nevermore fan for over a decade. Some of Loomis' writing is so innovative and technically proficient (take Born, River Dragon Has Come and We Disintegrate for example), so joining AE certainly feels like a big step down from his potential. It's as if his creative voice was silenced in an instant.


----------



## ArtDecade

Velokki said:


> It's as if his creative voice was silenced in an instant.



_Slip Of The Tongue_... and then _Passion & Warfare_. 
It is up to Loomis to make the best of a situation.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Velokki said:


> Not against it at all, I'm happy for him as a professional musician.
> 
> It just feels a bit awkward, having been a huge Nevermore fan for over a decade. Some of Loomis' writing is so innovative and technically proficient (take Born, River Dragon Has Come and We Disintegrate for example), so joining AE certainly feels like a big step down from his potential. It's as if his creative voice was silenced in an instant.



At this rate he probably doesn't care. He was in Nevermore, had several successful solo albums. Now he has a moneymaker gig, ala Nuno Bettencourt as mentioned above.


----------



## DiezelMonster

I really wanted a Cygnus 7, I just hate that godamn headstock!


----------



## marcwormjim

I love how every page takes the discussion back off-topic to him being in Arch Enemy because everyone knows the gearwhore aspect of his career is unshakable. I think the last update to my Positive Grid apps included a digital model of a Loomis signature ass kazoo.


----------



## DiezelMonster

marcwormjim said:


> I love how every page takes the discussion back off-topic to him being in Arch Enemy because everyone knows the gearwhore aspect of his career is unshakable. I think the last update to my Positive Grid apps included a digital model of a Loomis signature ass kazoo.




I don't get that he is a gearwhore at all, At least not like Misha and Ola and Tosin! At least Jeff has cut his teeth in bands and I mean REALLY cut his teeth, I'm sure he was gigging and touring heavily in bands before half the people commenting were born, but I digress. And I don't mean Youtube famous either.

I think him having a few version of a signature guitar and some amp plug-ins are well deserved and I'm sure now that he is in Arch Enemy he can finally make what probably amounts to an O.K. "full time job" living!


----------



## marcwormjim

The reason I’m not fat is because others are fatter. And even then, my years cutting my teeth on food entitles me to be as fat as I am. Even though I said I’m not at the beginning of the post.


----------



## Zalbu

I don't exactly think people have a problem with Jeff wanting to make money but that he has no creative input even though he tries to put forward ideas that gets shot down. Arch Enemy have cemented their buttdeath sound with female harsh vocals and you're going to have to pry that sound from their cold dead hands.


----------



## DiezelMonster

marcwormjim said:


> The reason I’m not fat is because others are fatter. And even then, my years cutting my teeth on food entitles me to be as fat as I am. Even though I said I’m not at the beginning of the post.




Ahh, yes, I totally understand now where you're coming from.


----------



## marcwormjim

Don’t make me eat you.


----------



## Vyn

I must be one of the only Arch Enemy fans on SSO by the looks of it 

AE aside, it'll be cool to see where he goes or if he's staying - heck the JL models are listed as discontinued but that may be due to a name change or whatever, he could still be with Schecter.


----------



## DiezelMonster

marcwormjim said:


> Don’t make me eat you.



Please do! At least, my shorts?


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Vyn said:


> I must be one of the only Arch Enemy fans on SSO by the looks of it
> 
> AE aside, it'll be cool to see where he goes or if he's staying - heck the JL models are listed as discontinued but that may be due to a name change or whatever, he could still be with Schecter.



To be honest with you, before Loomis joined the band in 2015 and the subsequent headlines, I always thought Arch Enemy died in the mid-2000s. It was around that time (~2005) that Nightwish replaced their original singer and took a break, and Alexi Laiho's female-fronted side-project, Sinergy, broke up (~2004). Seemed like a fad coming to an end if you weren't a fan of the subgenre. But it was a trip reading over the wikipedia page in 2015 to learn that not only had they replaced Angela Gossow (who I always thought was the entire identity of the band), but that Arch Enemy was bigger than ever. In light of my earlier confusion, it's still weird to see discussion of Arch Enemy being a cash cow for Loomis to suckle--I had no idea they had that kind of broad appeal! People talk about Megadeth that way, but Arch Enemy?

Anyway, that's not a comment on their music, I just had no idea. As for the guitars, I wouldn't put my money on this being a model relaunch. I mean, it could be, but there's no point in a name change given that the guitar bears the only name he's ever used professionally, and pulling all his guitars from the website just to update the SKUs is a bit much.


----------



## Manurack

Check out this vid that Loomis uploaded to Instagram shredding up a Fender Stratocaster!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdT6B50HGT6/


----------



## hexfactor

It is fun reading all the theories


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

He's probably going to join FMIC so he can have JL Guitars and Amps.


----------



## marcwormjim

^The tipping point for personality-branding in the guitar industry is coming, and that may be it.

Some may argue that it was music industry nobodies like fluffer or chappers and the rear admiral awarding themselves signature guitars to commemorate telling people what to think for five years, but I think it will finally be the NAMM where people outside the ss.org crowd have to google the persons giving the thumbs-up in headlines for three or more just-announced Artist companies making their NAMM debut of generic Indonesian guitars with a 12th fret inlay, Chinese stompboxes “assembled in the US”, and amps that promise to djent but not to be delivered. I can see Music Radar’s article showcasing dutch angles of a booth piled with crap branded with Andrew Whiting’s plastic signature, hot-glued on as a stamp of quality as meaningless as the Nintendo Seal of Approval.


----------



## Ebony

At this point, the endorsement deal _is _the gig.


----------



## BusinessMan

Bet you he's gonna make his own guitar company, Which seems to be the Trend lately


----------



## Zalbu

Man, it'd be hilarious if he goes the Malmsteen route and gets a signature Strat in SSS, I'd be first in line to buy one


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Zalbu said:


> Man, it'd be hilarious if he goes the Malmsteen route and gets a signature Strat in SSS, I'd be first in line to buy one


..........and make the switch to low output pickups??? Haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zalbu said:


> Man, it'd be hilarious if he goes the Malmsteen route and gets a signature Strat in SSS, I'd be first in line to buy one


When I said FMIC, he could go with any of their other brands OR start his own company like Eddie Van Halen. People lump Eddie with George Lynch a lot as being an endorsement and gear whore, but I don't see that at all.

He left Kramer when they started having troubles and guitar trends were changing.
He stopped using his Marshall when it was to a point that it might not be salvageable.
He left EBMM because they weren't producing enough of his signature guitar; whether it was money or disappointing fans who wanted the guitar but couldn't get it, I dunno, but that's pretty much been his story.
He left Peavey because he basically had no choice after a rather odd 2004 NAMM appearance. The "Charvel Art Series" played into that somewhat, but he wouldn't have been able to do it with Peavey, nor would he have been able to do so if Charvel wasn't owned by Fender.

He's been with Fender ever since, basically; he just brands them as his own because it has a higher marketability to FMIC.
He's used MXR gear forever.
He's used H&H Poweramps since god knows when; probably VH2.

Compare that to George Lynch -- who, granted, has been with some companies for awhile, but has hopped around from 'the next great thing' since the 80s -- and EVH isn't exactly the same. Eddie seems to be very loyal until he has to go with something else for whatever reason.

And sorry for the rant, but I just meant it a different way.


----------



## Zalbu

Unleash The Fury said:


> ..........and make the switch to low output pickups??? Haha


I didn't say it would make sense, I said it would be hilarous. 

Besides, didn't Jason Becker use single coils at some point? He's been photographed with SSS guitars at least.


----------



## marcwormjim

Becker’s done his own impressive share of gearwhoring, considering he can’t even breathe on his own. It’s the only reason he hasn’t walked away from Kiesel, now that they’re gradually killing off his signature models/horcruxes.

Also, the EVH timeline omitted him trying to take credit for designing the Parker Fly.


----------



## Ebony

marcwormjim said:


> Becker’s done his own impressive share of gearwhoring, considering he can’t even breathe on his own. It’s the only reason he hasn’t walked away from Kiesel, now that they’re gradually killing off his signature models/horcruxes.


----------



## marcwormjim

That is so messed up. Leave Jason alone. He suffers from manic depression, colitis, asthma, gout, piles, ingrowing toenails, and sexual problems (his last hard-on was in 1986). The last thing he needs is people mocking him. He still outplays me any day, and I’m the 2nd-lamest guitarist on earth.


----------



## CapinCripes

Im not in the slightest bit surprised that Jeff Loomis, a major recording artist owns a strat. But I don't think its indicative of anything, as I don't foresee him switching to 21 fret rosewood boarded snow white fenders given his gear history and the music he plays. He probably owns a les paul or two as well. I think the guy just wanted to jam out on one of his guitars and since there is seemingly no obligation to Schecter at this time to have one of his sigs on him during every public appearance he makes he thought it was a good time to release a video of him just jamming away on a guitar he enjoys. TLDR; instagram vid is probably nothing, wait for NAMM


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IF it's indicating anything, it's that he's with FMIC now, and he'll probably be switching to Jackson. 

Otherwise, yeah, he probably just had a Strat lying around, and had freedom to use it because of no endorsement deals ATM.


----------



## chipchappy

Ebony said:


> At this point, the endorsement deal _is _the gig.



jesus christ this couldnt be more true


----------



## MetalGravy

Unleash The Fury said:


> ..........and make the switch to low output pickups??? Haha


 Dat clarity, tho.


----------



## drmosh

Ebony said:


> At this point, the endorsement deal _is _the gig.


Interesting take, I like it. 
Being good at selling merch takes the cake though


----------



## DudeManBrother

I don’t really care where Jeff goes. I’m not a fan of gaudy cross inlays or guitars that were probably inspired by “Interview with the Vampire”; but a mint pickguard on a white strat with a rosewood board, from his insta vid, is money


----------



## drmosh

DudeManBrother said:


> I don’t really care where Jeff goes. I’m not a fan of gaudy cross inlays or guitars that were probably inspired by “Interview with the Vampire”; but a mint pickguard on a white strat with a rosewood board, from his insta vid, is money



He musta read this thread and is now fucking with us  hahah

he does again prove what an incredible player he is though, damn


----------



## cip 123

marcwormjim said:


> Becker’s done his own impressive share of gearwhoring, considering he can’t even breathe on his own. It’s the only reason he hasn’t walked away from Kiesel, now that they’re gradually killing off his signature models/horcruxes.




Can we just get Schecter to give Becker some sigs? A spot in their roster just opened up...


----------



## Zado

cip 123 said:


> Can we just get Schecter to give Becker some sigs? A spot in their roster just opened up...


Honestly I've been waitin so long to see some 80's guitar hero join their roster. Damn, give me some Vinnie Moore, Impellitteri, Viv Campbell, Schenker! How is it possible half of these guys play Dean???


----------



## lewis

Zado said:


> Honestly I've been waitin so long to see some 80's guitar hero join their roster. Damn, give me some Vinnie Moore, Impellitteri, Viv Campbell, Schenker! How is it possible half of these guys *play Dean*???


dude Dean are awesome


----------



## Zado

And I thought broken headstocks were a Gibson thing


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zado said:


> Honestly I've been waitin so long to see some 80's guitar hero join their roster. Damn, give me some Vinnie Moore, Impellitteri, Viv Campbell, Schenker! How is it possible half of these guys play Dean???


Hell if I know. I guess Schecter appeals too much to the young whippersnapper types like those goobers from Avenged Sevenfold [Brian's dad is super cool, though], and Arch Frienemy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zado said:


> And I thought broken headstocks were a Gibson thing


It probably is a thing among quite a few angled headstock guitar brands that angle their headstocks too far.


----------



## Manurack

lewis said:


> dude Dean are awesome



Seeing those pics TOTALLY reminds me of that live video of Dime shredding a Dean with the broken headstock and it was still in tune because of the locking nut!


----------



## lewis

Manurack said:


> Seeing those pics TOTALLY reminds me of that live video of Dime shredding a Dean with the broken headstock and it was still in tune because of the locking nut!



was the first thing i thought too.

he was too good. God sake what a legend. Thinking about his demise infuriates me.

but yeah he was even giving customers a heads up on dean back then. I also remember seeing/reading Matt Heafy say that was why the band dropped their Dean endorsements after Shogun. Literally they kept breaking well too easy on their tours. Especially headstocks.

a shame though because that Matt Heafy ML signature was probably my favourite Dean and the only one I have genuinely loved the look of. The Corey sig just looked too much like a Jackson to be wowed by it.


----------



## Manurack

I agree how Corey's sig looked a lot like a Jackson. Hell his signature Dean looked like his current Jackson V lol


----------



## Ebony

drmosh said:


> Interesting take, I like it.
> Being good at selling merch takes the cake though



Sad fact is, 95% of the people who meet up at concerts and "support" you are the same people robbing you online and unless you're Kiss or Maiden, the amount of trinkets you push on people make little difference to that fact. Why would anyone bother to buy a band-shirt or a pin if they don't even bother to buy the album?

The 1% of the 1% within the instrument-industry is the last bastion of livelihood thru musicianship.


----------



## Avedas

Ebony said:


> Sad fact is, 95% of the people who meet up at concerts and "support" you are the same people robbing you online and unless you're Kiss or Maiden, the amount of trinkets you push on people make little difference to that fact. Why would anyone bother to buy a band-shirt or a pin if they don't even bother to buy the album?
> 
> The 1% of the 1% within the instrument-industry is the last bastion of livelihood thru musicianship.



A lot of people buy merch even if they don't buy the album. And if I pay $70 for a show ticket and a shirt for $30 for most bands that's already more than the cost of buying all their recorded material (obviously not all the money goes to the artist no matter what you purchase). Anyway, I'm not defending downloading music, but I have my doubts album sales are the core part of any touring artist's income.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

lewis said:


> dude Dean are awesome



Dean have been known to make a good instrument from time to time however.






However, in recent years it does seem that they've just completely forgone any aspirations of quality and started throwing out some total cra[p. When I say "recent", I mean ever since Dime died and they realised they could push crappy "signature" guitars on metal guitarists, who'd lap them up despite the design flaws, shoddy workmanship and lack of QC.


----------



## Ebony

Avedas said:


> A lot of people buy merch even if they don't buy the album.


If the band-logo itself is a social statement, sure. But the number of bands in that category is and has always been small.



Avedas said:


> And if I pay $70 for a show ticket and a shirt for $30 for most bands that's already more than the cost of buying all their recorded material (obviously not all the money goes to the artist no matter what you purchase).



The numbers don't add up when you consider how many people used to buy music in physical format (when downloading wasn't an option) as opposed to the number of people going to concerts and buying shirts.



Avedas said:


> I have my doubts album sales are the core part of any touring artist's income.



Not anymore it isn't, but it used to be substansial. In the movie-industry, vhs/dvd/bluray facilitates cinemas, cinemas facilitates vhs/dvd/bluray, they're in a symbiotic relationship and in tandem they facilitate the production of movies. Take one part out, the dominos fall. It's the same way with the music industry.


----------



## jwade

So Jeffs current signature models are discontinued, and NAMM is like five minutes away, but you're all sure that Jeff isn't going to continue working with Schecter? I assume that they'll show a new sig model at NAMM


----------



## feraledge

Ebony said:


> people robbing you online and unless you're Kiss or Maiden, the amount of trinkets you push on people make little difference to that fact. Why would anyone bother to buy a band-shirt or a pin if they don't even bother to buy the album?


Robber here. I pay for a tiny portion of the music I listen to. Used to run a distro, had a ton of records and CDs, but what can I say, if the band is solid enough, I'm a pretty damn solid supporter and will buy merch and shit like that. Do what I can when I can. I've put bands up, bought them food, booked tons of shows, etc. 
That said, I give my music out free, including CDs (Anyone want some? Or a case?). Writing is my thing and I dump thousands of hours into it and thousands of dollars into it. I give out what I can, often more than I should, but ask that people who want physical books pay for them. I wouldn't treat a band any different. 
Robbing would be to steal their merch. I know people think it's a world ending thing to download music, but c'mon, we all do it. We watch stuff on Youtube. Whatever. Right thing to do? Blah, blah, whatever. I'm not telling people what they should do. I seriously don't care. 
Regardless, to think that buying merch or tickets doesn't help a band is straight up bullshit. In the scheme of things, none of the bands most of us are supporting are huge or making it big. They're stoked that you're there to support them. They're stoked when you give a high five and tell them they killed it. And when they pocket $5-10 per shirt or whatever at a show, they are dependent upon that. If you want to not go broke on tour, then $300 guarantees go a long way. They get that if enough people come to see them. That's not making money, that's not going broke. So they need you to show up because that $300 guarantee is high probably even for most of the bands you love. Every bit of income on tour or surrounding it helps. Nothing gives them more than buying from their bandcamp or whatever, but second to that, thinking that if you "rob" them by downloading their music that you've committed some absolute wrong and aren't going to help them in the long run is just hilarious. 
Because have you seen what most metal bands make in royalty checks? Now that shit is robbery.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Ebony said:


> If the band-logo itself is a social statement, sure. But the number of bands in that category is and has always been small.
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers don't add up when you consider how many people used to buy music in physical format (when downloading wasn't an option) as opposed to the number of people going to concerts and buying shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore it isn't, but it used to be substansial. In the movie-industry, vhs/dvd/bluray facilitates cinemas, cinemas facilitates vhs/dvd/bluray, they're in a symbiotic relationship and in tandem they facilitate the production of movies. Take one part out, the dominos fall. It's the same way with the music industry.



All good points. As Myles Kennedy put it in one interview I saw with him and Slash, you can't be a 'mailbox musician' anymore--meaning you can't put out an album every couple of years, not tour it, and sit on your ass as cheques roll in through the mail slot. In some ways that's a good thing, as it encourages bands to tour and create other revenue streams (meet-and-greets, greater variety of merch products, more signature music gear, etc.), but there's two sides to that, of course. In truth, bands are probably obligated to tour, not encouraged; this is something that I can't imagine sits well with all artists. Especially the ones playing for scratch instead of kingly sums...bands in most metal subgenres, in other words. Then there's the argument that the consumer gets overwhelmed with merchandise rather than rewarded, as so much of it is just bullshit merch for the sake of it. I'm a big fan of Dream Theater, but tie-in mobile apps? Backpacks? Thermo-painted mugs? Really? I don't see this side of the music business being good for them OR me. 

Artists speak positively about all this because they practically have to. But if you listen to the way they phrase some of their answers to questions about changes in the music business, you can tell they're just making the best of a situation ultimately out of their control. Meanwhile, I find that most people who defend the status quo give implicit endorsements of piracy, usually on one or more of the following grounds: 


Since the technology to pirate exists, content providers must provide a service of similar convenience if they want to fight for a consumer's dollar. Because if they don't, the consumers will follow the path of least resistance and pirate anyway, and therefore it's not just a failing of morals. It becomes philosophical debate about technology. 
The existential conundrum: i.e. many bands wouldn't have reached the public eye if they hadn't made their music available for free in the first place. Thus you cannot steal a product that could not have existed in this theorised world before digital delivery. Hand in hand with this argument is usually some statement about living in a Creative Renaissance: all this home recording tech, and all these platforms to gain exposure...basically, you're looking a gift horse in the mouth if you so much as utter the word 'stealing'. 
Many other similar arguments could be produced. They each have their merits. But what leaves me wringing my hands is that...yeah, piracy is still theft. Hell, even with streaming services and all that content that we now have access to, they were not created for the benefit of the artist and their attempts at 'exposure'. They were created as a hack solution to address the rampant problem of piracy. It's a bit like vowing to give up all your personal possessions if we suddenly lived in a world without door locks. Sure, there's plenty of benefits to a sharing economy in which you can just borrow your neighbour's stuff at-will, but it doesn't mesh so well with the idea of a 'home' as we know it today. It's just such a huge conceptual change. 

Sadly, this isn't as much of a digression as I hope it would be. You see many of the effects of these choices play out on this board, including this very thread. Bulb has spokenly optimistically but frankly about the tempered expectations one should have of today's music business. And we've seen at least a handful of artists launch their own companies or lines of products now. In those cases, not all were simply a result of doubling down on the new opportunities of the Internet, they were also a direct result of music becoming 'free' and piracy having won out in the end. 

I suppose it all comes down to a cost/benefit analysis. Opinions will differ on whether we're in a better spot today than 20 years ago. Personally, I think the industry looks like a hellscape. All the same, I can't help but feel that MOST (not all) defenses of the status quo take refuge in convoluted arguments about technological advancement to arrive at a convenient defense of stealing an album. Because who's not relieved when you realise you don't have to pay. I'm not saying the music industry wasn't a den of thieves for decades, but damn, why do musicians have to hussle so hard these days to put food on the table? Is it fair for Jeff Loomis to be reading wiki articles on LLCs on his down time, rather than writing more music for another album? Should the next generation of musicians study for the bar exam rather than theory class if this is the way things are going? Seems a bit over-complicated, you know?


----------



## Ebony

feraledge said:


> Regardless, to think that buying merch or tickets doesn't help a band is straight up bullshit.



Well, I did phrase it "make little difference" for a reason. 



feraledge said:


> thinking that if you "rob" them by downloading their music that you've committed some absolute wrong and aren't going to help them in the long run is just hilarious.



In this instance I use the word "robbery" _extremely_ loosely. I'm not an idealist, I'm a robber too and like you I've spent big bucks on music. I'm not saying it is an "absolute wrong" either, but I do believe we need to return to somekind of state where people *have to pay* for music (although not to the degree we did before) if music is to survive.

When we don't pay people for the services they provide to us, we call it robbery. We're not helping people we rob because we buy other stuff from them. This is the reality of the situation.


----------



## noise in my mind

I like your avatar


----------



## Ebony

noise in my mind said:


> I like your avatar



She likes you too.


----------



## Zado

jwade said:


> So Jeffs current signature models are discontinued, and NAMM is like five minutes away, but you're all sure that Jeff isn't going to continue working with Schecter? I assume that they'll show a new sig model at NAMM


Hardly, afaik there was some clash between him and the brand


----------



## rami80

Zado said:


> Hardly, afaik there was some clash between him and the brand


Yeah I heard something similar, he, for some reason, refused to renew his contract with them.


----------



## rokket2005

When I bought my first sevenstring years ago I briefly contemplated getting a Loomis sig since I really loved his playing, but I hated every schecter I had played so I went Carvin instead. Caparison would be a cool landing spot imo, but I don't know how much business sense that might make. Jackson would be fine, ESP seems like they would do something really similar to his current sig.


----------



## hexfactor

rokket2005 said:


> When I bought my first sevenstring years ago I briefly contemplated getting a Loomis sig since I really loved his playing, but I hated every schecter I had played so I went Carvin instead. Caparison would be a cool landing spot imo, but I don't know how much business sense that might make. Jackson would be fine, ESP seems like they would do something really similar to his current sig.




Caparison would love to have him


----------



## Mathemagician

hexfactor said:


> Caparison would love to have him



Insert $2.8-3.5k black or red superstrat


----------



## Zado

I bet Jackson will get the guy. They haz money.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zado said:


> I bet Jackson will get the guy. They haz money.


Yeah, but can you wear affliction Ts while playing a Jackson? Schecter's are cool and all, but I get the feeling you kinda have to wear an affliction T or some shirt with a bullshit design that looks like some hip tattoo artist of the month did the artwork for.


----------



## Zado

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, but can you wear affliction Ts while playing a Jackson? Schecter's are cool and all, but I get the feeling you kinda have to wear an affliction T or some shirt with a bullshit design that looks like some hip tattoo artist of the month did the artwork for.


Im more concerned about never seein a blondie Jackson player


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Zado said:


> Im more concerned about never seein a blondie Jackson player


"Blondes not hot." - Big Shaq

And what? Was Adrian Vandenberg not good enough for you in the 80s?


----------



## drmosh

Ebony said:


> Sad fact is, 95% of the people who meet up at concerts and "support" you are the same people robbing you online and unless you're Kiss or Maiden, the amount of trinkets you push on people make little difference to that fact. Why would anyone bother to buy a band-shirt or a pin if they don't even bother to buy the album?
> 
> The 1% of the 1% within the instrument-industry is the last bastion of livelihood thru musicianship.


I disagree, but I also don't make my living making music. I play in a fairly popular local metal band, we get called up a couple times a year to support bands like Biohazard, Pro Pain, Agnostic Front etc. i.e. those bands that are usually scraping by making a living playing music. They have to tour most of the year and their heyday has passed  

Point is, people hardly ever buy our CD, but our shirts sell out


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ebony said:


> Sad fact is, 95% of the people who meet up at concerts and "support" you are the same people robbing you online and unless you're Kiss or Maiden, the amount of trinkets you push on people make little difference to that fact. Why would anyone bother to buy a band-shirt or a pin if they don't even bother to buy the album?
> 
> The 1% of the 1% within the instrument-industry is the last bastion of livelihood thru musicianship.


This insinuates that the majority of the people at the gig have never bought one piece of music from the artist, and that buying said music would mean more than buying a ticket. I agree with the notion that if we don't buy a band's music, then we'll have less bands to enjoy, but I pay for my music, thanks. The only times I do not are when it's incredibly rare, overpriced, OOP, and/or likely to end up in me buying some fake CD-R with sticker printed on to look "real." 

In addition, the "Motown" deals and 360 deals are fucking garbage. Labels should be used to distribute albums, not own them outright. Crowd fund albums, and have a label distribute it. Keep your songwriting, masters, and publishing. Don't sign deals where a record company allows the producer to make more per album sold than the band themselves as was the case with Van Halen's early albums. Do not sign a deal where the record company can wet their beak in every piece of the pie. ie, licensing songs to movies and merch being the biggest slices.


----------



## Zado

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "Blondes not hot." - Big Shaq
> 
> And what? Was Adrian Vandenberg not good enough for you in the 80s?


I remember Adrian playing LPs, Peaveys, a Schec, a Esp Horizon but honestly never a Jackson


----------



## Lorcan Ward

feilong29 said:


> Watch him turn up with a Kiesel sig! lol



The thought of Loomis soloing on a Lithium bridge in a 27" maple/swamp ash combo makes me nauseous. 



ArtDecade said:


> Steve Vai in Whitesnake. Paid the bills. Paid for his studio. Paid off his mortgage. Not too shabby.



Very unpopular opinion but thats my fav work of his and any other G3/virtuosos's work in a band with a singer. 



Zalbu said:


> I don't exactly think people have a problem with Jeff wanting to make money but that he has no creative input even though he tries to put forward ideas that gets shot down.





Jeff had several songs wrote for the new album and all were turned down. Alissa said the same thing in a recent interview that she wasn't allowed wrote for War Eternal. So you've got two songwriters with multiple albums on their belt having their ideas brushed off by Michael Amott. Whats the point of having them in the band? Psalm of Lydia is the most Arch Enemy riff since Anthems of Rebellion, Loomis is a perfect fit to contribute ideas. I've tabbed a few songs off AE's latest album and I'm sure in a lot of places Loomis isn't even playing the rhythm and harmony leads.


----------



## Zalbu

Lorcan Ward said:


> Jeff had several songs wrote for the new album and all were turned down. Alissa said the same thing in a recent interview that she wasn't allowed wrote for War Eternal. So you've got two songwriters with multiple albums on their belt having their ideas brushed off by Michael Amott. Whats the point of having them in the band? Psalm of Lydia is the most Arch Enemy riff since Anthems of Rebellion, Loomis is a perfect fit to contribute ideas. I've tabbed a few songs off AE's latest album and I'm sure in a lot of places Loomis isn't even playing the rhythm and harmony leads.


Alissa said in an interview that she also thought Jeffs ideas went to waste in Arch Enemy and that he contributed to her solo album.

Man, imagine a Nevermore-style band with Alissa on vocals, that would be a dream come true for me. There's way too few metal bands out there that have good harsh female vocals.


----------



## ArtDecade

Zalbu said:


> Alissa said in an interview that she also thought Jeffs ideas went to waste in Arch Enemy and that he contributed to her solo album.



Poor Doyle. I bet he was hoping to be lead co-writer.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Zado said:


> Im more concerned about never seein a blondie Jackson player



Jeff Hanneman


----------



## rokket2005

Zado said:


> Im more concerned about never seein a blondie Jackson player


Randy Rhoads


----------



## dshea19

Robin Crosby


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Zado said:


> Im more concerned about never seein a blondie Jackson player



Phil Collen of Def Lep ... still on the roster.


----------



## ArtDecade

Zado said:


> Im more concerned about never seein a blondie Jackson player



Even if it were true (which it isn't), why are you concerned about that?


----------



## Zado

Oh come on, just kiddn


----------



## feraledge

Back on track. We all know one company in particular is trying to Cort him.


----------



## DevinShidaker

feraledge said:


> Robber here. I pay for a tiny portion of the music I listen to. Used to run a distro, had a ton of records and CDs, but what can I say, if the band is solid enough, I'm a pretty damn solid supporter and will buy merch and shit like that. Do what I can when I can. I've put bands up, bought them food, booked tons of shows, etc.
> That said, I give my music out free, including CDs (Anyone want some? Or a case?). Writing is my thing and I dump thousands of hours into it and thousands of dollars into it. I give out what I can, often more than I should, but ask that people who want physical books pay for them. I wouldn't treat a band any different.
> Robbing would be to steal their merch. I know people think it's a world ending thing to download music, but c'mon, we all do it. We watch stuff on Youtube. Whatever. Right thing to do? Blah, blah, whatever. I'm not telling people what they should do. I seriously don't care.
> Regardless, to think that buying merch or tickets doesn't help a band is straight up bullshit. In the scheme of things, none of the bands most of us are supporting are huge or making it big. They're stoked that you're there to support them. They're stoked when you give a high five and tell them they killed it. And when they pocket $5-10 per shirt or whatever at a show, they are dependent upon that. If you want to not go broke on tour, then $300 guarantees go a long way. They get that if enough people come to see them. That's not making money, that's not going broke. So they need you to show up because that $300 guarantee is high probably even for most of the bands you love. Every bit of income on tour or surrounding it helps. Nothing gives them more than buying from their bandcamp or whatever, but second to that, thinking that if you "rob" them by downloading their music that you've committed some absolute wrong and aren't going to help them in the long run is just hilarious.
> Because have you seen what most metal bands make in royalty checks? Now that shit is robbery.



I play music for a living, and the money we make indirectly from album sales is much more important than the money we would see from royalties and mechanical royalties. Album sales, especially during the first week, have a huge impact on the tours you will be put on and the amount of money you are paid. You might be a band that consistently fills a room, but if your sales aren't up, promoters will not want to pay top dollar to get you in their city, as they generally try to pay as little as possible (which I don't blame them for, it is a business). If you really like a band, buy their record when it comes out. Personally, I think that streaming is fine, I also think "stealing" is permissible, I don't really care as long as people are listening. That being said, it's nice to have a record that does well so that you can continue touring and paying the bills without being too stressed. I'm lucky enough that my band can tour and make "good" money, but I still work when I'm home. I'm not complaining about that, and I love my job, but I would REALLY love to be able to focus most of my efforts on music.


----------



## feraledge

@DevinShidaker I appreciate and respect that. I think the whole industry is just going to have to adjust to a huge shift that's already well under way. When some of the most popular people in a genre or market have millions of Youtube followers and often zero albums, it's a predicament. Bands like yours that have been around are stuck in the mix. Listeners like me are too. To be totally honest, I probably download somewhere between 5-15 new albums a year of which 3 get on my long term listening rotation, in which case, I usually end up buying a CD so I can have it in the car when I forget my ipod.
IMO, the art of the album was hit by the CD and then lost to the MP3. Most new stuff I listen to can be great, but without having some physical thing I forget about it more often than not because the experience of "the album" was lost in iTunes.
So buy the CD? I hate the clutter and the inevitable wrecking when I try to condense them in the car. I love records, but when I went through the hassle of switching over to MP3s, I sold it all. At this point, I'm not going back to records, even though I think about it. Half the old stuff I've downloaded in the past ten years are albums that I bought previously, most of which I had bought on vinyl and/or CD/cassette. Some, I've had all three.
TL;DR: the internet is great for getting music, but it totally sucks for making it memorable. Hope long time bands can work through the transition that the industry is inevitably going to have to undergo.

And I pity the touring band these days. My last tour was in 2010 on a short stint we did with Early Graves and Funeral Pyre. The shows sucked, few came, the owner of the club the last day cancelled because he double booked and the other show sold more tickets. Went home further in debt and irritated that we played with bands I loved and people weren't going to bother coming out to see them. Then two weeks later, EG/FP wreck on the West Coast. Mack from EG died on the site. Pretty much did me in on the idea completely.


----------



## CapinCripes

Zado said:


> I remember Adrian playing LPs, Peaveys, a Schec, a Esp Horizon but honestly never a Jackson


I think he meant Doug Aldirch, also of whitesnake.... but not while he played these. And not when Vandenberg was in Whitesnake either.
His time with Jackson was lion and bad moon rising era.


----------



## DevinShidaker

feraledge said:


> @DevinShidaker I appreciate and respect that. I think the whole industry is just going to have to adjust to a huge shift that's already well under way. When some of the most popular people in a genre or market have millions of Youtube followers and often zero albums, it's a predicament. Bands like yours that have been around are stuck in the mix. Listeners like me are too. To be totally honest, I probably download somewhere between 5-15 new albums a year of which 3 get on my long term listening rotation, in which case, I usually end up buying a CD so I can have it in the car when I forget my ipod.
> IMO, the art of the album was hit by the CD and then lost to the MP3. Most new stuff I listen to can be great, but without having some physical thing I forget about it more often than not because the experience of "the album" was lost in iTunes.
> So buy the CD? I hate the clutter and the inevitable wrecking when I try to condense them in the car. I love records, but when I went through the hassle of switching over to MP3s, I sold it all. At this point, I'm not going back to records, even though I think about it. Half the old stuff I've downloaded in the past ten years are albums that I bought previously, most of which I had bought on vinyl and/or CD/cassette. Some, I've had all three.
> TL;DR: the internet is great for getting music, but it totally sucks for making it memorable. Hope long time bands can work through the transition that the industry is inevitably going to have to undergo.
> 
> And I pity the touring band these days. My last tour was in 2010 on a short stint we did with Early Graves and Funeral Pyre. The shows sucked, few came, the owner of the club the last day cancelled because he double booked and the other show sold more tickets. Went home further in debt and irritated that we played with bands I loved and people weren't going to bother coming out to see them. Then two weeks later, EG/FP wreck on the West Coast. Mack from EG died on the site. Pretty much did me in on the idea completely.



Man, I remember that wreck, that was horrible. 

I mainly buy music on Vinyl now just because I get that huge physical artwork, some cool vinyl colorway, and most vinyls include a digital download code. But even MP3 sales help, but it definitely is not the same experience. I used to love going to my local Media Play before school on record release days to pick up new stuff, but alas those days are gone.

ANYWAYS, That Jeff Loomis sure knows how to play the guitar, am I right?


----------



## feraledge

DevinShidaker said:


> ANYWAYS, That Jeff Loomis sure knows how to play the guitar, am I right?


And to tie it all back, had Amott just tossed him some writing credits and we all bought the new CD, Jeff wouldn’t be in talks with Strictly 7 and Bernie right now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

dshea19 said:


> Robin Crosby


Robbin Crosby is quite underrated.


----------



## Zado

CapinCripes said:


> I think he meant Doug Aldirch, also of whitesnake.... but not while he played these. And not when Vandenberg was in Whitesnake either.
> His time with Jackson was *lion* and* bad moon rising* era.


Both bands I love!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

SSO member, toolsound, bought a Schecter KM7 from Loomis!!! From thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/schecter-km-7-keith-merrow-signature-thread.252283/page-157

Loomis confirmed to him that he is no more with Schecter and that he's a free agent at the moment, although I highly doubt it will last for too long. A bit sad to see him go though.


----------



## xCaptainx

My bet is on Jackson, simply due to their surge in player acquisitions since acquiring ex Ibanez AR rep Mike Taft. No doubt something will stick. My assuming was his fender instagram post was a slight hint at a Fender/Jackson relationship. 

Would be happy with anything but Dean at this stage, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wouldn't be surprised if he just got bored with Schecter. He's been with them for around 15 years. They seemed to treat him really well, unless something happened recently. A shame a lot of Schecter endorsees don't tend to stay with them. 

Buuut ESP or Jackson seems to be the obvious choices. They're taking eeeveryooone.


----------



## Church2224

I got to talk to some one in the inside about what is going on a while back and was sworn to secrecy....

But, since Loomis has stated he is now a free agent, Schecter and Loomis have parted ways. Let's just say Schecter is not entirely happy with the situation, although they still see Jeff as a friend. The reason they are not happy is they backed up Loomis significantly over the years with the ups and downs in his career as well as how many models they made for him. Also, they were in the process of working on a USA Model with him, which would have been AWESOME!

But Schecter has Keith Merrow, who I doubt will leave anytime soon, as well as the guys from Avenged, DJ Ashba, Nick Johnson (Whose sigs are massive sellers) and a few others (Maybe even me soon as an official endorser if I can get a gig). They are a good company with good people, albeit I think they need to figure out there artist strategy. If they can get more artists for their USA Stuff, they would be rollin'.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dude, you have like 15 Schecter USAs. You should get a sig model just for loyalty alone.


----------



## Vyn

Church2224 said:


> I got to talk to some one in the inside about what is going on a while back and was sworn to secrecy....
> 
> But, since Loomis has stated he is now a free agent, Schecter and Loomis have parted ways. Let's just say Schecter is not entirely happy with the situation, although they still see Jeff as a friend. The reason they are not happy is they backed up Loomis significantly over the years with the ups and downs in his career as well as how many models they made for him. Also, they were in the process of working on a USA Model with him, which would have been AWESOME!
> 
> But Schecter has Keith Merrow, who I doubt will leave anytime soon, as well as the guys from Avenged, DJ Ashba, Nick Johnson (Whose sigs are massive sellers) and a few others (Maybe even me soon as an official endorser if I can get a gig). They are a good company with good people, albeit I think they need to figure out there artist strategy. If they can get more artists for their USA Stuff, they would be rollin'.



Yes they did back him for years however if another manufacturer has come along with a better deal or if Jeff was after a better deal which Schecter couldn't agree with then that's just business sadly  Especially now that endorsements are a bigger part of artist income.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sounds a lot like the Chris Broderick/Ibanez situation.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, you have like 15 Schecter USAs. You should get a sig model just for loyalty alone.



I am glad some one else besides me thinks that 

The situation I have with them is if I ever go on tour or need anything related to music, they got my back, which is nice. 

But we will be working on somewhat of a sig model in 2018 as I had an idea for a USA Model I would like to see done. Nothing special but it is what I ultimately would want in a guitar for the USA Production line.


----------



## dshea19

Church2224 said:


> I am glad some one else besides me thinks that
> 
> The situation I have with them is if I ever go on tour or need anything related to music, they got my back, which is nice.
> 
> But we will be working on somewhat of a sig model in 2018 as I had an idea for a USA Model I would like to see done. Nothing special but it is what I ultimately would want in a guitar for the USA Production line.


Forgive my ignorance, but what stuff do you have out there that I can check out?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

xCaptainx said:


> My bet is on Jackson, simply due to their surge in player acquisitions since acquiring ex Ibanez AR rep Mike Taft. No doubt something will stick. My assuming was his fender instagram post was a slight hint at a Fender/Jackson relationship.
> 
> Would be happy with anything but Dean at this stage, lol.



Ive seen him ‘like’ a few Jackson guitar posts on Instagram but probably shouldn’t read too much into that.


----------



## sezna

TheShreddinHand said:


> Ive seen him ‘like’ a few Jackson guitar posts on Instagram but probably shouldn’t read too much into that.


i love how much this sounds like a jealous ex/crazed fangirl


----------



## feraledge

This forum is going to go apeshit when he finally posts up his custom Futura.


----------



## hexfactor

I have been privy to that Loomis info for quite some time as well now, it is terrible to have to keep that big a story to yourself, once Jeff says something officially I can say more. They are definitely not happy that he left, Schecter as a whole love Jeff, some in the company much closer to him than others. I am honestly surprised Jeff has not said anything at all. 

I will add to that roster list, some more heavy hitters, Nikki Sixx, Michael Anthony, Robert Smith and of course Zakk Wylde under the Wylde Audio brand. The thing about Schecter is they bet on artists and heavily invest in them, like Keith Merrow, Nick Johnston.


----------



## marcwormjim

Further pointless speculation: This reminds me of all the seedy, behind-the-scenes dealings that led to John Suhr finding out via messageboard that Guthrie Govan was gigging with a prototype Charvel.

That ultimately came about because someone at FMIC decided to allocate an artist-luring budget toward raising the profile of the Charvel USA shop. Negotiated artist cut aside, I’ll be surprised if Loomis gearwhored _down _from Schecter, rather than to a bigger name.


----------



## musicaldeath

I will throw out my speculation, even though it doesn't really suite him aesthetically, a Charvel USA JL 7 would be sick. But Jackson makes way more sense there.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Time for some ash bodied/maple fretboard dinkys!

Please.


----------



## Mathemagician

Dudes gonna go to Dean so he can finally get a guitar shaped like a cross.


----------



## MFB

Mathemagician said:


> Dudes gonna go to Dean so he can finally get a guitar shaped like a cross.



I do believe in the land of crazy one-offs, ESP firmly holds the crown


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> I do believe in the land of crazy one-offs, ESP firmly holds the crown



One offs, yes. Signatures? Almost.


----------



## Avedas

MFB said:


> I do believe in the land of crazy one-offs, ESP firmly holds the crown



Makes me think of Toshihiko Takamizawa.

Jesus that flying angel is priced at $30k.


----------



## MFB

Yup, that was in my head when I was thinking of ESPs top batshit crazy guitars


----------



## InHiding

I never realized ESP was that cool. I always thought they are boring. My favourite now. Too bad!


----------



## Mathemagician

They have several models that are shaped like actual angels (more than in that link I mean). 

And they made one for a Japanese artist that has a katana in it. Like, if you believe in tonewood, then this has tone samurai steel. 

“Forgive me master, I must shred all out. Just this once.” - that guy, probably


----------



## dr_game0ver

The all ESP signature range is stupid. Japanese artists get really complexe, original, colorful guitars, while the rest of the world gets expensive version of a black guitar but with stupid skull inlays...


----------



## Takk

https://espguitars.co.jp/artist/toshihiko_takamizawa/index_end.html
















https://www.espguitars.com/pages/custom-shop-ohmuro


----------



## hexfactor

Takk said:


> https://www.espguitars.com/pages/custom-shop-ohmuro




If final fantasy featured guitar playing in the game, that is the guitar they would use


----------



## ArtDecade

I hear Jeff is going to be hooking up with the guys in Manowar for his next signature axe...


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A shame a lot of Schecter endorsees don't tend to stay with them.


Eh, in recent past Schecter has mostly been seen as the "best for the buck", "gaudy designs" and "metalcore emokids" brand, while Jackson, ESP and Ibanez are known for their glorious years with huge Metal bands, maybe that's a possible reason  Schecter sounds like a 2nd place for many, apparently.


----------



## blacai

Well... schecter has nick johnston. One of the best looking "strat" I have ever seen.


----------



## Zado

blacai said:


> Well... schecter has nick johnston. One of the best looking "strat" I have ever seen.


Yep, but he's still a rather unknow artist. I mean, if you're not a web guy, you probably never heard of him. Yeah, I know, this is the web-music-room-playing era, I'm old


----------



## MFB

Zado said:


> Yep, but he's still a rather unknow artist. I mean, if you're not a web guy, you probably never heard of him. Yeah, I know, this is the web-music-room-playing era, I'm old



I've been on two fairly old but still 'onboard' with modern music boards for a decade now, and I barely even remember him. He sells if you know him, but how he attracts new people seems to largely be word of mouth since I don't think any other music boards (TGP, H-C, UG) are really into what he's putting out. Or maybe they are and I'm just totally wrong about them


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Yeah, I don't think Nick Johnston is much of a draw. Maybe the same could be said about Keith Merrow for any demographic outside of this forum. Obviously this is not a comment on their music.

With respect to Schecter's brand image vs. the other big names, I'd agree that they're kind of on a second tier. It always seemed they struggled with branding their USA Custom Shop stuff, since the name 'Schecter' pretty much connoted mediocrity. Meanwhile, both Ibanez and Jackson have some absolutely rubbish instruments on the lower end, yet have fantastic reputations for their USA/J.Custom models and Custom Shop guitars. That's a reputation that's difficult to overcome, especially in just a couple of years.


----------



## Hollowway

dr_game0ver said:


> The all ESP signature range is stupid. Japanese artists get really complexe, original, colorful guitars, while the rest of the world gets expensive version of a black guitar but with stupid skull inlays...



100% agree. How can the company that made Shinigama not eke out anything other than the F series? It’s like the have two completely different companies under the same umbrella. I would bet that those crazy shapes would sell well if they got them into the E-II range. I mean, not AS crazy, but something more JDM than the regular fare.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The home market signatures are primarily "prestige" and show guitars. They make one or two to put on display and keep them listed on the website, but by no means are they meant to make money. They're all about image and marketing.


----------



## marcwormjim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A shame a lot of Schecter endorsees don't tend to stay with them.



Gearwhorin’ and brandhoppin’ are the ways of the present and future, now that Youtubers have metrics for how many subs and views their competition had at the time of “earning” a signature chinese guitar or pedal from an upstart brand wanting promotion under the cost of buying ad space directly through google.


----------



## guitar4tw

Sermo Lupi said:


> With respect to Schecter's brand image vs. the other big names, I'd agree that they're kind of on a second tier. It always seemed they struggled with branding their USA Custom Shop stuff, since the name 'Schecter' pretty much connoted mediocrity.



I don't know much about Schecter's overall quality level since I've only ever played one over an extended period - my own Loomis 7 hardtail from 2010. And this is one the best playing guitars I have. Either the workers at the South Korean factory had an especially good day when they made it, or it's pretty representative of the quality level they deliver in this price bracket, or a bit of both. I've had friends play it as well, and they also agree that it seriously punches above it's weight. Love that thing.


----------



## Church2224

To those who guessed Jackson/ FMIC....


----------



## SJShinn

just saw this on Facebook...


----------



## SJShinn

Dayum, Church beat me by one minute, hahaha


----------



## Bdtunn

Oh hell yeah!!


----------



## cip 123

Church2224 said:


> To those who guessed Jackson/ FMIC....



Thank F*ck it's not Dean 

He does make that Kelly look small tho


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> To those who guessed Jackson/ FMIC....


Guess he got tired of waiting for Marty to bring the sig Kelly back too.


----------



## Church2224

As saddened as I am to hear him leaving Schecter I think Jackson is a good choice.

It also impressed me how many artists have sign on with Jackson in recent years. Glad they are making a come back.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Church2224 said:


> As saddened as I am to hear him leaving Schecter I think Jackson is a good choice.
> 
> It also impressed me how many artists have sign on with Jackson in recent years. Glad they are making a come back.


Don't call it a comeback! They've been here for years.


----------



## Reverend Chug

SJShinn said:


> just saw this on Facebook...


You saw this where on Facebook?


----------



## Church2224

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't call it a comeback! They've been here for years.



Well in the Mid to late 2000s, after the Fender buyout, they did not have as many artists and they struggled to gain the recognition that the likes of Ibanez, ESP, and Dean were getting at the time. In 2011 or so Jackson slowly started gaining more traction, and since 2015 they have skyrocketed in popularity. 

More artists combined with having one of the better product line ups as well as a significant increase in their USA Made guitar quality is doing them well. My 2017 DK1 is the best USA Jackson I have ever owned. 

I also find it funny that since Chris Canella Left Jackson they got better. He also left ESP and they seem to be doing better as well. He is with Dean now so this should be fun.


----------



## Church2224

Reverend Chug said:


> You saw this where on Facebook?



I saw it on the Music Discussion by GP page.


----------



## Reverend Chug

Church2224 said:


> I saw it on the Music Discussion by GP page.


Sorry, don’t mean to be dense...what is GP? Guitar Player magazine?


----------



## Reverend Chug

Never mind, found it!


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> I also find it funny that since Chris Canella Left Jackson they got better. He also left ESP and they seem to be doing better as well. He is with Dean now so this should be fun.


No shit!? Haha. He got his wings? I wonder if this is why Nergal went from spray painting the ESP logo off his Custom Hex to a new sig?? Guess Canella is becoming a bit of a wrecking ball. Either way, the 2018 is looking way better for ESP than 2017.


----------



## Church2224

feraledge said:


> No shit!? Haha. He got his wings? I wonder if this is why Nergal went from spray painting the ESP logo off his Custom Hex to a new sig?? Guess Canella is becoming a bit of a wrecking ball. Either way, the 2018 is looking way better for ESP than 2017.



Oh yeah he is with them now. I am willing to bet he might have been a reason for Behemoth leaving the fold. I am friends with Chris on Facebook. He is a super nice guy tbh, however I think sometimes his business ideas and what the market would want are two different things.


----------



## yan12

Well he certainly did not leave Schecter because the quality sucked. I always found it strange that his sig was not a USA custom shop.
I have the luxury of going to DCGL regularly and those guys have sold every single brand of upper high end guitar I have ever seen. Guitars few folks know about from Jackson, Fender, ESP, Ibanez, EBMM...you name it. Some of them with price tags like sports cars. I am very lucky to have seen half of them.

Either way, the USA Schecter guitars I have are the best playing guitars I have ever owned, and I have owned a bunch. If you talk to Jason at DCGL, he has seen it all over the years and was the #1 Jackson custom shop dealer for years. He no longer sells them but quality was never an issue with the custom shop...just some business reasons. But he will also tell you USA Schecters are as good a guitar as anyone has ever made in the modern era. This comes from someone that has 1000 quality guitars in stock right now...not counting selling them in the hey day of the mid to late 80's. I think DCGL has been (at one time or another) the #1 dealer of CUSTOM shop Jackson, Charvel, Fender, ESP, EBMM (technically not a custom shop), and Schecter. The opinions those folks have of electric guitars are far more valid to me than guitar shops springing up in the last 10 yrs or so. Every guitar there gets a set up before being sold...ask them which brands don't need work.

Until I moved into Schecter I was playing mostly EBMM axis SS models for 6 string. Rock solid. I like the Ibby 7's more than the JP7s so those were my main playing 7's. Other guitars I owned were ESP lynch guitars because I always loved those necks...and I am more of a traditional body shape guy anyhow so the newer Loomis sigs did nothing for me.

Point is, all of the guitars I still own that are not Schecter are quality items to me. But comparing things like staggered tuning pegs, hidden fret tangs, 5/8" thick maple caps....Schecter custom is no joke. Sure they have economy lines like everyone else, but even those seem to be better quality to me than most other brands...and the bitching always seems to be about the lower end lines in ANY brand.

I am sure Loomis will be happy anywhere he goes but a true USA Schecter Loomis would have been something. He is a monster player and deserves his own model. And he needs to do what feeds his family so I get it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Church2224 said:


> Well in the Mid to late 2000s, after the Fender buyout, they did not have as many artists and they struggled to gain the recognition that the likes of Ibanez, ESP, and Dean were getting at the time. In 2011 or so Jackson slowly started gaining more traction, and since 2015 they have skyrocketed in popularity.
> 
> More artists combined with having one of the better product line ups as well as a significant increase in their USA Made guitar quality is doing them well. My 2017 DK1 is the best USA Jackson I have ever owned.
> 
> I also find it funny that since Chris Canella Left Jackson they got better. He also left ESP and they seem to be doing better as well. He is with Dean now so this should be fun.


The reference was probably too obscure... sorry.


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy

Welp, that confirms it. I guess him playing that blue strat on Instagram was a hint after all. I was kinda hoping he would go to Ibanez but I'm really happy it's not Dean. Is that his sig in the picture?

We certain this ain't some Photoshop work . .



Spaced Out Ace said:


> The reference was probably too obscure... sorry.




Love the end of that video. Get your ass upstairs and get that garbage out. Hahaha!


----------



## sezna

Tonal_Blasphemy said:


> Welp, that confirms it. I guess him playing that blue strat on Instagram was a hint after all. I was kinda hoping he would go to Ibanez but I'm really happy it's not Dean. Is that his sig in the picture?


he is a free agent. he has to play _something, _this jackson is just what he played. no new
allegiances announced yet


----------



## toolsound

For anyone that missed my postings in the KM-7 thread, I bought a guitar from a seller online and when I went to meet them in person, it turned out to be Jeff Loomis. 

Jeff mentioned the parting with Schecter. I asked him if he had any other companies lined up and he said no, not right now. He said he's a "free agent." That was on Sunday, 1/7.


----------



## Mathemagician

So there’s their big name hawking a Kelly. Good for him.


----------



## xCaptainx

sezna said:


> he is a free agent. he has to play _something, _this jackson is just what he played. no new
> allegiances announced yet



An artist at his level makes extremely calculated moves. He wouldn't have a signature for a decade and not play anything else without a signed contract first. 

Playing anything else randomly would devalue his influence. 



toolsound said:


> For anyone that missed my postings in the KM-7 thread, I bought a guitar from a seller online and when I went to meet them in person, it turned out to be Jeff Loomis.
> 
> Jeff mentioned the parting with Schecter. I asked him if he had any other companies lined up and he said no, not right now. He said he's a "free agent." That was on Sunday, 1/7.



He's most probably signed a Jackson deal and simply didn't want you to be the person announcing it. A little white lie out of politeness it seems.

Sounds like Jackson it is then.


----------



## xCaptainx

sezna said:


> he is a free agent. he has to play _something, _this jackson is just what he played. no new
> allegiances announced yet



An artist at his level makes extremely calculated moves. He wouldn't have a signature for a decade and not play anything else without a signed contract first. 

Playing anything else randomly would devalue his influence. 



toolsound said:


> For anyone that missed my postings in the KM-7 thread, I bought a guitar from a seller online and when I went to meet them in person, it turned out to be Jeff Loomis.
> 
> Jeff mentioned the parting with Schecter. I asked him if he had any other companies lined up and he said no, not right now. He said he's a "free agent." That was on Sunday, 1/7.



He's most probably signed a Jackson deal and simply didn't want you to be the person announcing it. A little white lie out of politeness it seems.

Sounds like Jackson it is then.


----------



## toolsound

xCaptainx said:


> An artist at his level makes extremely calculated moves. He wouldn't have a signature for a decade and not play anything else without a signed contract first.
> 
> Playing anything else randomly would devalue his influence.
> 
> He's most probably signed a Jackson deal and simply didn't want you to be the person announcing it. A little white lie out of politeness it seems.
> 
> Sounds like Jackson it is then.



You could be right, but I dunno. He struck me as a pretty genuine, down-to-earth guy and he could've simply said, "I can't say anything on that at the moment," or something similar. No need for a white lie. But, I have no evidence to prove this, obviously. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## Possessed

That jackson is a custom shop. Therefore I highly doubt that he just grabs a jackson off the shelf because he needs a guitar to play. And if he needs guitar, he is still able to use his schecter even if he left the company.


----------



## Zado

Apparently he' having a custom build by this brand
https://www.facebook.com/steinerkraus/


----------



## ArtDecade

Jeff looks weird playing that Jackson. It is gonna take some adjusting!



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't call it a comeback! They've been here for years.



I am not going to like this post. I chuckled at it, but I just can't bring myself to like it!


----------



## Kreprn

This is cool


----------



## Zado

Every time I see a Kelly I can't help start countin the frets


----------



## Church2224

EDIT:

He said he left Schecter on good terms so he would play other guitars in his collection on instagram. These are from his personal collection.


----------



## Zado

Now that would explain the satan themed soloist, he must have purchased that one when he was a kid 

That said, I'm not sure the "good therms" are equal for both parts


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> Now that would explain the satan themed soloist, he must have purchased that one when he was a kid
> 
> That said, I'm not sure the "good therms" are equal for both parts



Yeah. Like I said he is still friends with Schecter, but they are not too happy about this situation.


----------



## Possessed

Satan theme soloist is a dealer special run couple years ago. He was definitely not a kid by then


----------



## ArtDecade

Church2224 said:


> Yeah. Like I said he is still friends with Schecter, but they are not too happy about this situation.



At the end of the day, this is a business deal. Loomis would still be "friends" with Schecter if his demands (money, design, etc) were all met or exceeded. The music industry is a fickle adventure and cash is king.


----------



## cip 123

He says he still uses his Schecters. I can't blame him though it's nice to use other guitars, we all like the diversity of our collection

Schecter essentially have to be on good terms though, if they were like "Yea screw you Jeff" then that relationship is long gone. However no matter how unhappy they are about losing such a big artist, they have to keep that relationship open.


----------



## sly

The baphomet soloist may come from CMC : http://www.cmcguitars.com/jackson-usa-custom-shop-sl2h-soloist-baphomet-black-guitar/

They have others in stock, including King V with the same graphic.


----------



## Zado

Possessed said:


> Satan theme soloist is a dealer special run couple years ago. He was definitely not a kid by then


Looks like somethin a 15yrs old guitaist would buy 



Church2224 said:


> Yeah. Like I said he is still friends with Schecter, but they are not too happy about this situation.


Sure they're not, they had to retire one of their top sale models right at the doors of NAMM after supporting him for so long, that'd piss anyone I guess


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ArtDecade said:


> At the end of the day, this is a business deal. Loomis would still be "friends" with Schecter if his demands (money, design, etc) were all met or exceeded. The music industry is a fickle adventure and cash is king.


Yep, and since Schecter and Jackson were founded in California, to quote a Tales from the Crypt episode, "What you're looking at is the money, pussy and bullshit capital of the western world." The same is true of any entertainment industry.


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy

toolsound said:


> For anyone that missed my postings in the KM-7 thread, I bought a guitar from a seller online and when I went to meet them in person, it turned out to be Jeff Loomis.
> 
> Jeff mentioned the parting with Schecter. I asked him if he had any other companies lined up and he said no, not right now. He said he's a "free agent." That was on Sunday, 1/7.



Opens door , it's Jeff Loomis. OMG!!!! Hahaha. Didn't see the KM-7 thread but read his Instagram post today.


----------



## ArtDecade

Did he break up with Schecter and Merrow?


----------



## Edika

Zado said:


> Looks like somethin a 15yrs old guitaist would buy



I'd buy that but I'm 15 at heart :-D

In any case, aside from Jackson Kelly the guitar that's being made for him by that luthier seems to be Explorer shaped. I wonder if he'll give more love to the shape and his next sig with whichever company will be shaped like an Explorer. In short we need more cool Explorer type guitars!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ArtDecade said:


> Did he break up with Schecter and Merrow?


----------



## hexfactor

Jeff is an incredible player, but in the end he is just like any of us, he loves the guitar and he has his guitar heroes that inspired him to play the guitar.

He is a big yngvwie fan so he bought a strat and has it signed by the man. I am sure he has a huge guitar collection he has amassed over the years and he wants to be able to play them for a while before he commits to another brand, the whole idea of it devaluing his stock is a crock of bull.

Let the man have fun playing other guitars. If he shows up at the next gig with an old BC Rich does it mean he is now endorsing them?


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy

hexfactor said:


> Jeff is an incredible player, but in the end he is just like any of us, he loves the guitar and he has his guitar heroes that inspired him to play the guitar.
> 
> He is a big yngvwie fan so he bought a strat and has it signed by the man. I am sure he has a huge guitar collection he has amassed over the years and he wants to be able to play them for a while before he commits to another brand, the whole idea of it devaluing his stock is a crock of bull.
> 
> Let the man have fun playing other guitars. If he shows up at the next gig with an old BC Rich does it mean he is now endorsing them?



Ok then. I think it's kinda neat. I'm personally looking forward to seeing and hearing him play on other guitars. I wouldn't mind seeing a future, Loomis Ibanez or ESP though. Hehehe.


----------



## feraledge

Now I'm kind of wondering if the Cygnus was him testing the waters. Like he wanted an out, so he'd give a new design but they'd immediately say no and he could say they had creative differences.
He hands them this and giggles:





Then they hand him this:




And he's thinking, "guess we'll have to do this the hard way next year."


----------



## hexfactor

I am curious to see what guitars he has in his collection


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Now I'm kind of wondering if the Cygnus was him testing the waters. Like he wanted an out, so he'd give a new design but they'd immediately say no and he could say they had creative differences.
> He hands them this and giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they hand him this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's thinking, "guess we'll have to do this the hard way next year."



this is officially canon


----------



## Mathemagician

feraledge said:


> Now I'm kind of wondering if the Cygnus was him testing the waters. Like he wanted an out, so he'd give a new design but they'd immediately say no and he could say they had creative differences.
> He hands them this and giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they hand him this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's thinking, "guess we'll have to do this the hard way next year."



Also, this is more or less an explorer with a cut taken out of it. 

I would expect a new sig to be more this and less superstrat.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So now where are we supposed to get our gothic cross fix? That's a very important market! Damn you, Jeff!


----------



## Edika

feraledge said:


> Now I'm kind of wondering if the Cygnus was him testing the waters. Like he wanted an out, so he'd give a new design but they'd immediately say no and he could say they had creative differences.
> He hands them this and giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they hand him this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's thinking, "guess we'll have to do this the hard way next year."





Mathemagician said:


> Also, this is more or less an explorer with a cut taken out of it.
> 
> I would expect a new sig to be more this and less superstrat.



I kind of like the Cygnus for the reason Mathemagician mentioned. To me it looked like a cross between the Xiphos and a Kelly. An inline headstock would have suited that guitar better but that new Schecter headstock was way better than their regular 3x3 they used on his V.


----------



## RPF13

I’m just back from an Arch Enemy Show and I can confirm that Jeff is playing Jackson. He played two different, new Jackson models...no Schecter anymore. Was kind of surprised seeing that....but well, I guess the money has decided...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

RPF13 said:


> I’m just back from an Arch Enemy Show and I can confirm that Jeff is playing Jackson. He played two different, new Jackson models...no Schecter anymore. Was kind of surprised seeing that....but well, I guess the money has decided...


As the saying goes, money talks and bullshit walks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RPF13 said:


> I’m just back from an Arch Enemy Show and I can confirm that Jeff is playing Jackson. He played two different, new Jackson models...no Schecter anymore. Was kind of surprised seeing that....but well, I guess the money has decided...



One was a Soloist and one was a Kelly?

Cuz apparently the Kelly was one he owned for awhile, and the Baphomet Soloist was from 2014.


----------



## RPF13

One was the one as shown on the pic and for the other one, I don’t have a pic. It was a super strat like shape, black, with kind of “red painting or sticker” on the body. Black fretboard, could be ebony but was not able to see it so clear.


----------



## downburst82

Not my picture but a decent shot of the other Jackson.


----------



## InHiding

I think Jeff posted pics of those Jacksons on his instagram.


----------



## RPF13

downburst82 said:


> Not my picture but a decent shot of the other Jackson.



Yes, that was exactly the other model. I was on this concert yesterday evening....


----------



## jlandry

Is it me or he does not sound as good with the Jackson as he did witht Schecter when watching the 2018 Arch Enemy video's. It seems to blend in more with Micheal guitar sound, as of before you could distinguish his guitar more since it seems to have more mid and cut through better.


----------



## couverdure

jlandry said:


> Is it me or he does not sound as good with the Jackson as he did witht Schecter when watching the 2018 Arch Enemy video's. It seems to blend in more with Micheal guitar sound, as of before you could distinguish his guitar more since it seems to have more mid and cut through better.


It's probably the pickups since he's not using his signature Blackouts in them. He might put them in his Jacksons at some point.


----------



## manu80

jlandry said:


> Is it me or he does not sound as good with the Jackson as he did witht Schecter when watching the 2018 Arch Enemy video's. It seems to blend in more with Micheal guitar sound, as of before you could distinguish his guitar more since it seems to have more mid and cut through better.



No offense, I'm teasing you but sometimes this kind of comment scares me !!! Heatfield could use Gibson pickups I wonder who'd be able to see the difference.... take ZZtop as an example, as his tech says,he plays with maybe 5 or 6 different guitars but his gear settings is made to make the guitar all sound the same....
I'll try to listen to Satchel next week to see if his charvel has less mids than his Kramer


----------



## cardinal

Hard to judge tone from live vids. Sometimes it’s great but some venues are awful. 

And I kinda liked the Cygnus. Reminds me of a pointier EVH Shark guitar (his hacked up explorer copy).


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 58427



Hey thats my jl-7 on the right


----------



## ArtDecade

jlandry said:


> Is it me



It's you.


----------



## jlandry

It could be


----------



## chipchappy

manu80 said:


> No offense, I'm teasing you but sometimes this kind of comment scares me !!! Heatfield could use Gibson pickups I wonder who'd be able to see the difference.... take ZZtop as an example, as his tech says,he plays with maybe 5 or 6 different guitars but his gear settings is made to make the guitar all sound the same....
> I'll try to listen to Satchel next week to see if his charvel has less mids than his Kramer



I know you were just "teasing"... but in some contexts I _kinda_ do feel like I could tell a difference.

I mean, between James Hetfield, Billy Gibbons, and Satchel you're talking 3 distinctly different styles of music where, if you were to change out pieces of gear like pickups with specific tonal qualities, yeah dude... I could probably hear it if i listened for it. So jlandry's post isn't that outlandish

anyways, "the tone is in your hands" blah blah


----------



## jlandry

Well, I just seen this about Jeff Loomis that he has a custom guitar in the work from Steiner Kraus guitar, true or not I can confirm it, but this come from the metalguitarist site. There is a recent picture of him on the builder facebook.


----------



## dr_game0ver

So... His contract with Schecter ended, he ordered a custom but while waiting for it he plays Jacksons from his personal collection... Why do you guys have to make it so complicated?


----------



## MFB

Who says it's complicated? It's as simple as you've laid out: he left Schecter, has been playing his Jacksons, and has other guitars in the works. 

We're just curious about where he'll go, looking at artist roster's is like most people looking at sports rosters.


----------



## scrub

he's been liking a lot of the Jackson posts on IG and posts by jackson artists.....just sayin....


----------



## Possessed

dr_game0ver said:


> So... His contract with Schecter ended, he ordered a custom but while waiting for it he plays Jacksons from his personal collection... Why do you guys have to make it so complicated?



It will be much less complicated if he now plays guitars from other brands as well. In this way jackson is REALLY just from his personal collection.


----------



## beerandbeards

I’d collect Guitarist baseball-type cards. Like a holographic numbered Eddie Van Halen autographed card would be like the “Babe Ruth” card


----------



## Zado

jlandry said:


> Well, I just seen this about Jeff Loomis that he has a custom guitar in the work from Steiner Kraus guitar, true or not I can confirm it, but this come from the metalguitarist site. There is a recent picture of him on the builder facebook.
> View attachment 58527


I posted it some pages ago, but noone noticed me


----------



## dr_game0ver

Zado said:


> I posted it some pages ago, but noone noticed me


I did.


----------



## Zado

dr_game0ver said:


> I did.


----------



## feraledge

Jeff is going to look at this thread and start issuing some restraining orders.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

feraledge said:


> Jeff is going to look at this thread and start issuing some restraining orders.



More like send "thank you" cards. Discussion keeps him relevant which in turn maintains the value of his brand. As an independent musician that's his bread and butter.


----------



## feraledge

MaxOfMetal said:


> More like send "thank you" cards. Discussion keeps him relevant which in turn maintains the value of his brand. As an independent musician that's his bread and butter.


He may have just walked away from a company that gave him four signature guitars to let it loose for a while. I think at a certain point he's probably willing to say that people stalking what he likes more proportionally on IG is a bit overboard. Especially when so much of the discussion around him on this board is berating his decision to join Arch Enemy, a much cooler day job than most of us have. 
Either way, in case it wasn't apparent, 'twas a jest.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

feraledge said:


> He may have just walked away from a company that gave him four signature guitars to let it loose for a while. I think at a certain point he's probably willing to say that people stalking what he likes more proportionally on IG is a bit overboard. Especially when so much of the discussion around him on this board is berating his decision to join Arch Enemy, a much cooler day job than most of us have.
> Either way, in case it wasn't apparent, 'twas a jest.



I didn't mean any offense. 

But there's a reason to all of this. Why the move is being made and why it's playing out as such. That's not a dig at Loomis either, hommie gotta eat.


----------



## ArtDecade

Maybe Jeff is going to give up playing the guitar and pursue his lifelong interest in hurdy gurdy.

Jackson Jeff Loomis HG-1 Hurdy Gurdy - Flame Top with Loomis Cross Artwork & EMG active pickups (USA Custom Shop)
Jackson Jeff Loomis HG-2 Hurdy Gurdy - Black with EMG passive pickups (Korea)
Jackson Jeff Loomis HG-3 Hurdy Gurdy - Black with passive pickups (China)


----------



## sezna

ArtDecade said:


> Maybe Jeff is going to give up playing the guitar and pursue his lifelong interest in hurdy gurdy.
> 
> Jackson Jeff Loomis HG-1 Hurdy Gurdy - Flame Top with Loomis Cross Artwork & EMG active pickups (USA Custom Shop)
> Jackson Jeff Loomis HG-2 Hurdy Gurdy - Black with EMG passive pickups (Korea)
> Jackson Jeff Loomis HG-3 Hurdy Gurdy - Black with passive pickups (China)


you just made me go down a deep rabbit hole and learn a lot about a new instrument i've never heard of before. congrats.


----------



## zarg

sezna said:


> you just made me go down a deep rabbit hole and learn a lot about a new instrument i've never heard of before. congrats.



you should check out eluveitie, especially their early works are amazing and they have a bandmember just for hurdy gurdy and vocals.


----------



## Xiphos68

Jeff decided to become a free agent. He's still friends with Schecter he said on a Instagram comment. 

I'm curious to see he'll go with in the end or maybe he'll stay a free agent. 

It'll either be ESP or Jackson I'd imagine or he might go back to Schecter. Who knows?


----------



## hexfactor

You can only carry so many guitars on tour, Arch Enemy does not fill arenas like Iron Maiden does. This tour he takes his Jacksons, lets see what he digs up next tour. He just might bring up an old Hamer just to mess with everyone


----------



## sezna

Alright so I was bored at work and over-committed to the joke. Here's your custom loomis hurdy gurdy.

edit: forgot "made in USA". dang.


----------



## feraledge

Schecter can't seem to make up their minds about what to do with the JL stock. Sometimes they're easier to find than others on their website, sometimes they have prices listed with buy it now options, sometimes they don't. C'mon closeouts!


----------



## hexfactor

feraledge said:


> Schecter can't seem to make up their minds about what to do with the JL stock. Sometimes they're easier to find than others on their website, sometimes they have prices listed with buy it now options, sometimes they don't. C'mon closeouts!



Thats because there is not much stock left, I think they have a few lefties and a jlx7, as far as I know most of the stock has been bought out by stores. Wish I had a bit of extra money, I would grab that last Cygnus and get Chewy to repaint it something dimebagish


----------



## Zalbu

A hurdy gurdy wouldn't feel out of place in Arch Enemy, they're basically just an accordion, a violin and a couple of lyrics about boozing and riding into battle on the back of Sleipner away from being a folk metal band


----------



## drmosh

Off topic, but what happened with Wes Hauch and Schecter?


----------



## Zalbu

drmosh said:


> Off topic, but what happened with Wes Hauch and Schecter?


Doubt it was anything in particular, Wes has been playing basically any brand under the sun. From what I remember he just needed an 8 string for live shows, tried an RG8 and ended up sticking with Ibby.


----------



## drmosh

Zalbu said:


> Doubt it was anything in particular, Wes has been playing basically any brand under the sun. From what I remember he just needed an 8 string for live shows, tried an RG8 and ended up sticking with Ibby.


He did have a sig too though


----------



## couverdure

Zalbu said:


> Doubt it was anything in particular, Wes has been playing basically any brand under the sun. From what I remember he just needed an 8 string for live shows, tried an RG8 and ended up sticking with Ibby.





drmosh said:


> He did have a sig too though


He tagged Mike Orrigo (Ibanez's current artist relations guy) various times on Instagram and Ibanez shared one of Alluvial's songs on Facebook a year ago, so I'm very sure he's now endorsed by them.


----------



## feraledge

drmosh said:


> Off topic, but what happened with Wes Hauch and Schecter?


He put out that sick Schecter sig and in the process got picked up by Black Crown Initiate late in the process. Started playing 8s and I think used that as an excuse to jump ship to Ibanez. 
Was a sick sig though.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I still want a Cygnus


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I heard a few times that Wes got stuck on tour and Schecter sent him out unplayable lemons so then Ibanez jumped in and sorted him out with some guitars. It probably voided his contract and he was free to move to Ibanez then.


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy

^ Man if that's true that clears some things up. His departure from Schecter just happened. One minute there and the next minute gone. I remember seeing that first Ibby they sent him on Instagram. Black with he green Pups I think. He just got another one from them that looks beautiful.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Wes didn't seem to have much heart in that signature anyway. It was obvious where the inspiration was coming from, right down to the trans-brown back being an homage to Dimebag's Washburns, but it wasn't a very cohesive design. It still kind of looked like a prototype when he was done with it. I know some people loved it...I'm just saying it was a bit mishmash. I also wonder to what extent it was a product of his relationship with Keith Merrow and the convenience of working with a brand so near to hand. Just sort of seemed like a first-step endorsement, even at the time. 

Back to Loomis...



feraledge said:


> He may have just walked away from a company that gave him four signature guitars to let it loose for a while. I think at a certain point he's probably willing to say that people stalking what he likes more proportionally on IG is a bit overboard. Especially when so much of the discussion around him on this board is berating his decision to join Arch Enemy, a much cooler day job than most of us have.
> Either way, in case it wasn't apparent, 'twas a jest.



The internet likes to speculate...it is what it is. Even still, I don't understand how you can call Arch Enemy Jeff's 'day job' in one sentence, then express exasperation in another over the fact that people are scrutinising his Instagram likes. It's like you say: Loomis is a professional within an industry. His social media accounts are an extension of that 'job'. What he says and what he 'likes' are curated for one reason or another (but probably not contrived)...we're not getting an unfiltered view into the life of Jeff Loomis. Contracts even include provisions about social media coverage these days. It's a very standard thing. 

Not that I'm saying he's signed a contract already. The Jackson stuff might just be a good will gesture at this point. But I doubt it's for nothing. He's a pretty big artist with a lot of potential to build a signature guitar around, so he'll move to one of the other big brands soon. Having a custom guitar built by some random luthier doesn't preclude any of that. The question of whether he'll move on or not isn't an 'if', it's a 'when'.


----------



## feraledge

I’m joking about how fucking nerdy we are, y’all think I’m really out to make a statement. Just acknowledging that if any of these comments about IG likes and dream endorsement scenarios were uttered aloud to real life company, instead of the SSO sphere, those people would be rightfully concerned.


----------



## NickS

feraledge said:


> I’m joking about how fucking nerdy we are, y’all think I’m really out to make a statement. Just acknowledging that if any of these comments about IG likes and dream endorsement scenarios were uttered aloud to real life company, instead of the SSO sphere, those people would be rightfully concerned.



Cheers to that! The first step (for all, or at least most, of us) is admitting that you have a problem


----------



## feraledge

NickS said:


> Cheers to that! The first step (for all, or at least most, of us) is admitting that you have a problem


There’s like five people in real life, maybe, that I’ve ever uttered in actual words 90% of the things I’d say on this forum. And that doesn’t include a number of touring and professional musician friends. This is a nerd Mecca.


----------



## Zado

Lorcan Ward said:


> I heard a few times that Wes got stuck on tour and Schecter sent him out unplayable lemons so then Ibanez jumped in and sorted him out with some guitars. It probably voided his contract and he was free to move to Ibanez then.


Might be a reason, but a brand must be quite st00pid to sent to an endorser heavily flawed instruments during a tour, especially if the brand tells every now and then that their guitars are double checked in their custom shop. Honestly, that doesn't sound very Schecter to me.

Also, like Sermo Lupi said, he never gave the impression of being too much into it, and not just because "if you want some shit that doesn't suck, you my like this one" doesnt exactly sound like the super excited words that a new signature artist would say when interviewed - like he did - he really seemed very meh about the whole thing. Maybe he just took the chance to increase his fanbase and then moved to a brand who was definitely closer to his preferences.

Same did Chris Garza, who waited for the public announcement of his new signature - a very cool one too btw - to join Ibanez.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sermo Lupi said:


> Wes didn't seem to have much heart in that signature anyway. It was obvious where the inspiration was coming from, right down to the trans-brown back being an homage to Dimebag's Washburns, but it wasn't a very cohesive design. It still kind of looked like a prototype when he was done with it. I know some people loved it...I'm just saying it was a bit mishmash. I also wonder to what extent it was a product of his relationship with Keith Merrow and the convenience of working with a brand so near to hand. Just sort of seemed like a first-step endorsement, even at the time.



I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought this. There was a lot of clashing with his sig model and seemed super rushed. He didn't seem like a Tele player, so that came out of nowhere. It's like he saw Michael Keene's Jackson and was like "I wanna do that!".

I felt like if he stuck with that one idea of keeping the seafoam finish, H-S config... add a maple board or give it a matching stock, it would have been perfect and a ton more cohesive.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

feraledge said:


> Just acknowledging that if any of these comments about IG likes and dream endorsement scenarios were uttered aloud to real life company, instead of the SSO sphere, those people would be rightfully concerned.



If you put it that way, sure, but mostly what I saw in this thread was speculation about what brands he'd realistically wind up with, not 'dream scenarios'. No doubt there was a few posts like that though. Even so, if it was all a joke I think you're allowed some exaggeration. We all know this forum can get carried away sometimes. However, I can't be the only one who's had conversations with guitar friends about artist X moving to brand Y. It's a pretty standard thing, honestly, and I feel if this was a thread about Clapton or Eric Johnson instead of Jeff Loomis, there wouldn't be that same stigma. Because it helps a lot when you picture the conversation between two old dudes swapping stories over beers vs. pimply-faced shred guitar nerds hunched over their keyboards.

In that sense I think it's easy to belittle the 'instagram likes' thing because social media is an easy target; it's not the kind of stuff I talk about because I only have a languishing Facebook account as far as social media go, but if I was talking with a friend and I had that info, I would probably bring it up. I don't really see the big deal, to be honest. It's part of the world we live in, even if many of us (including myself, more times than I care to admit) distance ourselves from it to seem easy-going and cool. I'm not at all caught up with that new-fangled 'kid crap' all the narcissists cling to! Nope, definitely not! Meanwhile, if this was 2004 and I'd read in Guitar World that Loomis had 'dug the Jackson stuff at NAMM', I'd be speculative as fuck 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought this. There was a lot of clashing with his sig model and seemed super rushed. He didn't seem like a Tele player, so that came out of nowhere. It's like he saw Michael Keene's Jackson and was like "I wanna do that!".
> 
> I felt like if he stuck with that one idea of keeping the seafoam finish, H-S config... add a maple board or give it a matching stock, it would have been perfect and a ton more cohesive.



Yep, it seemed to me Wes had a list of all the features he liked in different guitars and combined them into one. The guy is a killer player. One of the best up-and-comers. He also has great taste in guitars so far as I can tell. So I'm not sure whether he didn't get enough direction from Schecter or what, but that sig seemed more like a personal 'hall of fame of guitar specs' than a cohesive design. I think he's better off with Ibanez anyway.


----------



## hexfactor

Lorcan Ward said:


> I heard a few times that Wes got stuck on tour and Schecter sent him out unplayable lemons so then Ibanez jumped in and sorted him out with some guitars. It probably voided his contract and he was free to move to Ibanez then.



That is totally false


----------



## hexfactor

Lorcan Ward said:


> I heard a few times that Wes got stuck on tour and Schecter sent him out unplayable lemons so then Ibanez jumped in and sorted him out with some guitars. It probably voided his contract and he was free to move to Ibanez then.



That is totally false


----------



## feraledge

Sermo Lupi said:


> Even so, if it was all a joke I think you're allowed some exaggeration.


Yes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

hexfactor said:


> That is totally false



Just what I've read a few times. What was the reason then for ending his contract and suddenly playing Ibanez on tour instead of Schecter?


----------



## xCaptainx

I had heard he had failed to complete his contractual obligations of his arrangement (was supposed to do a new conquering dystopia album with Keith to launch at a specific date) so they butted heads and both parties stepped away.

Ultimately though, the 'why' is business between the two parties and I doubt either will divulge exact details.

Shame really, as that guitar was dope.


----------



## sly

I would be really surprised if Jeff doesn't sign a deal quickly with an other brand. With it's level of notoriety, he should probably get royalties on the sales of it's signature models, and I can't imagine that he spits on easy money (that he deserves by the way).


----------



## scrub

that pickguard is a disaster


----------



## sezna

scrub said:


> that pickguard is a disaster


On what?


----------



## ArtDecade

sezna said:


> On what?


----------



## drmosh

scrub said:


> that pickguard is a disaster



I was about to say. I'm a huge fan of Tele shaped guitars, but that one just didn't look right.


----------



## scrub

ArtDecade said:


>


the Wes Hauch Tele


----------



## InHiding

That the new Loomis model?


----------



## cwhitey2

xCaptainx said:


> I had heard he had failed to complete his contractual obligations of his arrangement (was supposed to do a new conquering dystopia album with Keith to launch at a specific date) so they butted heads and both parties stepped away.
> 
> Ultimately though, the 'why' is business between the two parties and I doubt either will divulge exact details.
> 
> Shame really, as that guitar was dope.



If this is true, I would have left as well. A guitar company is not going to tell me if, when or how many albums I release. Ill let a RECORD company tell me that though.


----------



## ArtDecade

cwhitey2 said:


> If this is true, I would have left as well. A guitar company is not going to tell me if, when or how many albums I release. Ill let a RECORD company tell me that though.



I have a feeling that if Jackson, ESP, Ibanez, etc. etc. etc. dropped an endorsement deal, some custom guitars, and some advertising in your lap as long as you record and tour with their gear, you'd find a way. Otherwise, why would they waste their time?


----------



## cwhitey2

ArtDecade said:


> I have a feeling that if Jackson, ESP, Ibanez, etc. etc. etc. dropped an endorsement deal, some custom guitars, and some advertising in your lap as long as you record and tour with their gear, you'd find a way. Otherwise, why would they waste their time?



Its one thing to rep it when your doing those things one your own free will, it's another for them to tell you to record and rep it. 

I better be getting royalties for the album I'm supposed to record. 

Also, I don't know the details of his contract other then the hear say i quoted.


----------



## ArtDecade

No guitar company is going to back a musician that is not in the public eye. Its a business. 
No albums and no touring mean no exposure for the brand.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cwhitey2 said:


> If this is true, I would have left as well. A guitar company is not going to tell me if, when or how many albums I release. Ill let a RECORD company tell me that though.



If it's part of the deal you signed you will. 

They weren't sticking red hot pokers in his eyes. He's a musician and they asked him to music.

Endorsement deals go both ways. You don't just get gear for nothing, especially if you're a somewhat unknown player.


----------



## cwhitey2

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it's part of the deal you signed you will.
> 
> They weren't sticking red hot pokers in his eyes. He's a musician and they asked him to music.
> 
> Endorsement deals go both ways. You don't just get gear for nothing, especially if you're a somewhat unknown player.



I totally understand that it works both ways. Imo Schecter benefited more then Loomis did. Keith on the other hand is making out like a bandit.


----------



## Vyn

ArtDecade said:


> No guitar company is going to back a musician that is not in the public eye. Its a business.
> No albums and no touring mean no exposure for the brand.



Correct, however currently Loomis is in Arch Enemy (one of the more popular and frequent touring metal bands out there) so in terms of being in the public eye as a metal musician it doesn't get much better than that. Honestly, he was probably contracted to write another CD record but with AE's touring cycle there probably wasn't the time. You'd think that Schecter would have overlooked that because of his contribution to Arch Enemy.


----------



## ArtDecade

I wasn't talking about Loomis.

cwhitey2 said he wouldn't be told what to do by a guitar maker.


----------



## Vyn

ArtDecade said:


> I wasn't talking about Loomis.
> 
> cwhitey2 said he wouldn't be told what to do by a guitar maker.



All good, my bad man. I just did the classic "read last post, comment" without reading the context. It's been a day haha.


----------



## xCaptainx

Vyn said:


> Correct, however currently Loomis is in Arch Enemy (one of the more popular and frequent touring metal bands out there) so in terms of being in the public eye as a metal musician it doesn't get much better than that. Honestly, he was probably contracted to write another CD record but with AE's touring cycle there probably wasn't the time. You'd think that Schecter would have overlooked that because of his contribution to Arch Enemy.



Sorry if I've added confusing by replying directly underneath a side discussion, but my 'I've heard that.....' post was in reference to WES leaving Schecter, NOT Loomis. 

I have no idea why Loomis parted ways.


----------



## Vyn

xCaptainx said:


> Sorry if I've added confusing by replying directly underneath a side discussion, but my 'I've heard that.....' post was in reference to WES leaving Schecter, NOT Loomis.
> 
> I have no idea why Loomis parted ways.



Ah, I read "another CD record with Keith Merrow" and immediately thought Loomis. The side project with Keith and Wes is Alluvial, not CD. All makes sense now!


----------



## xCaptainx

Yup it's Alluvial but I had heard that he was pegged to be on the next CD album, which was a condition of his signature release. Dates were missed, Alluvial recorded & released much later.


----------



## Manurack

Well I guess it's safe to say Loomis may be moving to Jackson since Jackson uploaded this to their Instagram page. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Berdv5jHwvn/


----------



## Manurack

Aight I'm drunk but wtf why didn't my screenshot attach? Looks like Jeff is going with Jackson after all. Definitely looking forward to some Jeff Loomis Super Strats and Kelly models Jackson signatures soon! Haven't seen a good Kelly model since Friedman left Jackson!


----------



## Zado

No official announcement, so he's still a freelance


----------



## groverj3

At this point all we know is: Jeff is not officially endorsed by anyone and he's playing Jacksons at AE shows.

Them or ESP would make a lot of sense for the style of music he plays and the resources they have to throw around, but it may just be that he felt like being able to play something else from time to time and his old deal with Schecter didn't allow that. Now that he has a gig to pay the bills and could loosen his contracts up a little bit he went for the opportunity.

Jackson is using the moment to generate a little publicity, and while it might indicate something, it may just be convenient timing for them. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## cip 123

I don't care where he goes really, his Schecter sigs were nice and if he's happy being freelance I'm happy for him. They're mostly personal collection guitars, he's basically doing what we all wanna do, get on stage with your favourite guitars, thats it.


----------



## Edika

Maybe Jackson's pos was one way of trying to get him to join them.


----------



## lewis

cip 123 said:


> I don't care where he goes really, his Schecter sigs were nice and if he's happy being freelance I'm happy for him. They're mostly personal collection guitars, he's basically doing what we all wanna do, get on stage with your favourite guitars, thats it.


this /\

I think people get way too wrapped up in what guitarist goes to what company etc.
Its for them and them alone. Who really cares. Doesnt change his talent.


----------



## Restarted

lewis said:


> this /\
> 
> I think people get way too wrapped up in what guitarist goes to what company etc.
> Its for them and them alone. Who really cares. Doesnt change his talent.



I think it's the fact that if he gets a new signature guitar, there's a very high chance it's going to be very desirable. I think that's why everyone is waiting on an announcement of some sorts.


----------



## lewis

Restarted said:


> I think it's the fact that if he gets a new signature guitar, there's a very high chance it's going to be very desirable. I think that's why everyone is waiting on an announcement of some sorts.



so if he went with Legator or BC Rich etc, even if it looked nice, would you buy it?


----------



## Restarted

lewis said:


> so if he went with Legator or BC Rich etc, even if it looked nice, would you buy it?


No, but what are the chances of that happening? Practically 0. Like I said, there's a huge chance it's going to be a desirable guitar, so naturally people are going to be anxious to see where he ends up. His Schecter models were on point for the price.

EDIT: I do think he won't sign with any company soon. I just understand why people, especially on SSO, would make a big deal out of which company snags him


----------



## Repner

I saw Arch Enemy and Wintersun a couple of days ago, and yeah. I did a double take.


----------



## cip 123

If anyone follows Mike Dawes on Instagram you can see jeff playing one of his schecters, so doesn't look like he's clamouring for a new endorsement just happy playing what he wants


----------



## Flappydoodle

Repner said:


> I saw Arch Enemy and Wintersun a couple of days ago, and yeah. I did a double take.



Funnily enough, I saw them in Tokyo on 21st Feb and he played his signature Schecter for the entire show. I paid close attention. He didn't use any other guitar once.


----------



## BenjaminW

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...ter_guitars_they_were_a_bit_disappointed.html


----------



## Chokey Chicken

So dude just wants to be a guitar nerd with no restrictions. I can dig it. Being in Arch Enemy surely gives him that freedom since he doesn't need to rely on schecter/endorsements for his paycheck.


----------



## Herrick

Chokey Chicken said:


> So dude just wants to be a guitar nerd with no restrictions. I can dig it. Being in Arch Enemy surely gives him that freedom since he doesn't need to rely on schecter/endorsements for his paycheck.



Is he making that much money from Arch Enemy?


----------



## feraledge

BenjaminW said:


> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...ter_guitars_they_were_a_bit_disappointed.html


It's 2018, you'd think the exclusivity aspect could have just been sidelined. Loomis could sell Schecters, but it's hard to imagine that him posting IG clips on a strat or playing a show with a Les Paul would change that.


----------



## Church2224

I love my guys at Schecter from from what I have been talking to them about Endorsements they are a little weird on them. They don't really do full Custom Shop endorsements that easily with people, which is strange as if they did, they would move quite a few of them. 

At the same time, from what I researched he just up and left without any negotiated by any means. I am certain they would work something out.


----------



## feraledge

Church2224 said:


> At the same time, from what I researched he just up and left without any negotiated by any means. I am certain they would work something out.


Yeah, guess I should have put that up there too, sounds like he just kind of sprung it on them and had already made up his mind.


----------



## Vyn

Saw Arch Enemy live at download last night. Jeff's wireless shat itself between soundcheck and the opening song, the guitar tech was trying to do a mad dance following Jeff around to fiddle with it, got it working in the end haha. He was playing a gloss black JL-6 which think is what he's playing for the rest of the Australian tour.


----------



## Sumsar

Somewhat Necrobump I guess ... It had been over half a year now and Jeff still hasn't started going with a specific company, however he still seems to be on the Jackson train, so I guess something is in the works in that direction. Also he is recording a new solo album, so in regards to playthroughs and general promotion, I guess it would make sense to have a new signature guitar in place before that is released, right?

Anyway from his instagram:


----------



## Church2224

As much of a Schecter guy as I am seeing him with Jacksons would not be a bad thing they have been putting out some sweet guitars in the past few years. They fell out of favor for me due to a few QC issues but the DK1 I got last year is pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Church2224

Also if you look at Loomis's Instagram he has a lot of pics of Charvels and Strats...

I have a feeling he will announce he is with FMIC soon enough.


----------



## Sumsar

Yeah that seems like the case.

So what do people on here want to see ad his first signature, and is it gonna be a six or seven string model? Kelly, Rhoads? Some sort of soloist?


----------



## Church2224

Sumsar said:


> Yeah that seems like the case.
> 
> So what do people on here want to see ad his first signature, and is it gonna be a six or seven string model? Kelly, Rhoads? Some sort of soloist?



All speculation but I am willing to be it will be a Soloist because that shape sells the most for Jackson, then probably the Kelly. Most likely it will be a 6 as that's what he plays the most these days, maybe a 7 once they take off.


----------



## Bdtunn

I’d learn to play guitar right handed for a loomis Kelly haha


----------



## Sumsar

I might totally have to get a Jackson Loomis 7 string Soloist, if and whenever that comes out.

Another speculation could be that they let him do a custom new shape, like Chris broderick, Misha Mansoor and I guess Marty Friedman, if you see the Monarch as being developed due to him. Since he obviously likes weird shapes, including his Schecter Cygnus, even if I don't know how much that sold, it doesn't seem unresonable, although as mentioned earlier a Soloist would probably sell the best.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I wonder if he'll bring over those awful cross inlays.


----------



## I play music

From what I've seen he seems to love his Kelly 6 string so that would be my guess. 
I'd also like a soloist 7 more but since he has left Schecter I have not seen anything of him with a 7 string. Let's see if he even uses 7 strings for his new solo album. I hope so but I have my doubts.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if he'll bring over those awful cross inlays.


Just imagining those inlays combined with a possible Soloist headstock =


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BrailleDecibel said:


> Just imagining those inlays combined with a possible Soloist headstock =



Yeah, dude has some interesting taste in guitars he specs. 

Pretty much all the positive changes to the Schecter JL models was based on people complaining.


----------



## Turgon

I hope for a Kelly with cross inlays and McMaple fretboard... not...

Honestly, I'd quite dig a 7 string Kelly (Ich guess his solo album is exclusively 7, that's what he likes and has played since Dead Heart. He only switched back to sixes due to Arch Enemy) with some nice figured top.


----------



## manu80

would be a good way to reintroduce the kelly to the masses....now that marty uses the Monarkh, jackson needs someone behind the kelly !


----------



## Vyn

Torn on this - yes he's been playing Fender/Charvel/Jacksons of late (if his instagram is anything to go off) but I can't see him signing an endorsement deal anytime soon. His whole reason for leaving Schecter was so he could play some of the other guitars in his collection. At the same time, a Loomis sig Jackson of any description would be dope as fuck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> Torn on this - yes he's been playing Fender/Charvel/Jacksons of late (if his instagram is anything to go off) but I can't see him signing an endorsement deal anytime soon. His whole reason for leaving Schecter was so he could play some of the other guitars in his collection. At the same time, a Loomis sig Jackson of any description would be dope as fuck.



_The whole reason he told us. _


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> _The whole reason he told us. _



This is true.


----------



## ArtDecade

Loomis likes money. There will be a signature model again at some point - probably soon.


----------



## Bdtunn

In the comments of one of his posts he did say it will be announced soon.


----------



## Albake21

Where ever he goes, if he ends up with a new signature model, I really hope it will be pretty different from his Schecter ones.


----------



## FetzEgemony

Albake21 said:


> Where ever he goes, if he ends up with a new signature model, I really hope it will be pretty different from his Schecter ones.


 i had one of the newer version and i regret selling it.. apart from the horrible inlays that guiter, for the price, was AMAZING


----------



## Turgon

FetzEgemony said:


> i had one of the newer version and i regret selling it.. apart from the horrible inlays that guiter, for the price, was AMAZING



I'm with you on this. I had one briefly myself. It was easily to play, but sounded too brutal for my taste. That's why I sold it. And the finish, as nice as it looks at first, got glossy real quick and became kinda ugly.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Did you guys read descriptions on the sweet Jacksons??? At least the RRs aren't new to him so it's not like he was just gifted a stable of jacksons to entice him.


----------



## Soya

ArtDecade said:


> Loomis likes money. There will be a signature model again at some point - probably soon.


Is this supposed to be a dig towards him?


----------



## ArtDecade

Soya said:


> Is this supposed to be a dig towards him?



Nope, but if it hurt your feelings, I change my answer to yes.


----------



## Mathemagician

Why would it be? Everyone “likes” money. It’s more a dry-humor joke about him being a normal working musician that is unlikely to pass on a fantastic perk of being a musician. Phat loots.


----------



## Soya

ArtDecade said:


> Nope, but if it hurt your feelings, I change my answer to yes.


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm not sure why it's always interpreted as an "attack" to acknowledge the monetary drive and gains of artists. 

Signature guitars themselves are designed to extract money from fans and deposit it into the pockets of the artist and manufacturer. That's the whole point.


----------



## Zalbu

I know right, wanting to make money? Screw the guy for wanting to be able to put food on the table


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zalbu said:


> I know right, wanting to make money? Screw the guy for wanting to be able to put food on the table



Right? 

If I like an artist I want them to get a sweet endorsement deal so they can continue making music.


----------



## Edika

Food? Table? Money? What are these words than no true artist knows or understands?


----------



## manu80

yeay staying in a garage making music for yourself or friends and eat noodles being broke is the way to go...
who wouldn't want to get money on a guitar deal ?....


----------



## NateFalcon

Maybe bulb should chime in...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not sure why it's always interpreted as an "attack" to acknowledge the monetary drive and gains of artists.
> 
> Signature guitars themselves are designed to extract money from fans and deposit it into the pockets of the artist and manufacturer. That's the whole point.



Because they're selling out, MAAAANNNNNN
Although I'll admit, I didn't know whether to interpret that as a shot myself. Thought it might have just been a trademark spicy ArtDecade take.


----------



## A-Branger

Edika said:


> Food? Table? Money? What are these words than no true artist knows or understands?


yeah screw that, its all about Exposure!!! thats the real gainz


----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> yeah screw that, its all about Exposure!!! thats the real gainz



Whenever someone mentions exposure all I can think about is:

1 - Getting arrested for indecent exposure

2 - Being in radio and having the alarm on my belt clip going off telling me to stop exposing myself to x-rays.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Edika said:


> Food? Table? Money? What are these words than no true artist knows or understands?



“I am the table”


----------



## ThePIGI King




----------



## Metropolis

It's now official, he's with Jackson now.

“I'm very excited to announce that I will be working with Jackson guitars on many upcoming projects,” Loomis said. “We are underway designing a Jeff Loomis signature model that will be unveiled at the 2019 NAMM Show in Anaheim, California.”

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/jackson-welcomes-jeff-loomis-to-its-artist-roster


----------



## Gravy Train

Awesome! I'm very excited to see what they come up with.


----------



## cwhitey2

This is awesome news!


----------



## Djemonic_Shredder

good for him! I kinda had a feeling he went with jackson guitars after he posted that Fender build project on his Instagram!


----------



## Albake21

Super pumped to see the new sig at NAMM!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It better be a Kelly.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It better be a Kelly.


I'm a simple man, I just want a sick super strat but I guarantee it will be a V or a Kelly.


----------



## Vyn

...7 String Kelly anyone?


----------



## cwhitey2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It better be a Kelly.


I would be all about that! 

...we don't need another super strat sig from Jackson.


----------



## Metropolis

How about both superstrat and more extreme shape like he had with Schecter? That would be cool, and please no cross inlays or other too gimmicky stuff, but that couldn't be avoided because so many signature guitars have those kind of personal touches which everyone doesn't like.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I hope it's super simple. ie, nothing stupid looking like a goofy graphic, lame inlays, etc.


----------



## Hollowway

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I hope it's super simple. ie, nothing stupid looking like a goofy graphic, lame inlays, etc.



It’s going to have the upside down pentagrams from my high school notebook.


----------



## Sumsar

I guess a superstrat first then later a kelly.. I am more worried if we will actually get a seven string to start with. 

The broderick Jackson is awesome so something along those lines would be great.


----------



## manu80

As usual ... his signature, not yours....
As for a pointy shape not sure those type of axe can be a success anymore...
Pumped to see that at namm!!!


----------



## DLG

He wrote his best stuff with a Jackson.

I think the first time I saw Nevermore on the Dreaming Neon Black tour he was playing a Rhoads.

And Tim Calvert (RIP) was playing a Kelly I think.


----------



## lewis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I hope it's super simple. ie, nothing stupid looking like a goofy graphic, lame inlays, etc.


----------



## Albake21

lewis said:


>


Oh god.... you couldn't pay me to play that thing.


----------



## DLG

didn't know Guy Fieri had a sig


----------



## Zado

Red kelly incoming.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DLG said:


> didn't know Guy Fieri had a sig



Nah, that was Epiphone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I think there's enough room in flavor town for more than one ugly flame guitar.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, that was Epiphone.


.....and it just got worse over the Dean


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> .....and it just got worse over the Dean



The even more hilarious part is that John Connolly (that's his sig Epiphone in the picture) rocked the Guy Fieri look for a couple of years.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The even more hilarious part is that John Connolly rocked the Guy Fieri look for a couple of years.



Ahh the 90's, that's absolutely hilarious how much he looks like Guy Fieri.


----------



## GunpointMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The even more hilarious part is that John Connolly (that's his sig Epiphone in the picture) rocked the Guy Fieri look for a couple of years.



With as much blow as I've heard stories about these guys inhaling, I'm surprised they didn't put retro flames on everything.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The even more hilarious part is that John Connolly (that's his sig Epiphone in the picture) rocked the Guy Fieri look for a couple of years.




Sometimes I forget how goofy the 90s were. Fuck it, I still love Sevendust even if they were purveyors of the Flavortown style.


----------



## JK-PA

lewis said:


>


even my 12 y.o. self wouldn't like that ugly piece of wood and strings lol


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, that was Epiphone.



Just when you think you have seen enough of a shitpiece with the Dean hahah

This is truly awful.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

GunpointMetal said:


> With as much blow as I've heard stories about these guys inhaling, I'm surprised they didn't put retro flames on everything.


BWAAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA(e4943q3q98523819!!!!!! (dies)


----------



## AxeHappy

As ugly as the MAB signature is, the necks on even the lower end models are fucking fantastic.


----------



## spudmunkey

JD27 said:


> Sometimes I forget how goofy the 90s were. Fuck it, I still love Sevendust even if they were purveyors of the Flavortown style.



They were the headliner at what i think might be my favorite concert-going experience ever. I wasn't there for them, but they put on a hell of a show.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

spudmunkey said:


> I wasn't there for them...


Neither was Ray Charles, sadly...John put him in charge of his Epiphone sig, and even he saw it, facedesked, and left for a sandwich.


----------



## mastapimp

spudmunkey said:


> They were the headliner at what i think might be my favorite concert-going experience ever. I wasn't there for them, but they put on a hell of a show.


Totally agree with this. Saw them 3 times over the years. First at Ozzfest '98 as one of the early bands on the main stage. Then a couple times about 5-10 years later headlining smaller indoor venues and got to meet a few of them. They put on a hell of a show from start to finish and are great dudes off the stage.


----------



## BusinessMan

You know with our boy Jeff signing with Jackson and all, and given he’s been playing a “kelly” model as well as he’s always had a 6/7 string sig guitar; my assumption is that he’s gonna have a 6/7 string kelly sig model. That’d be so sick


----------



## Emperoff

Jackson posted this on their Instagram page:


----------



## BusinessMan

Damn that looks nice. I may get my first USA Jackson if it’s a 7 string kelly indeed


----------



## possumkiller

As long as he doesn't do a Broderick with the whole take a nice guitar and melt it approach...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> Jackson posted this on their Instagram page:



For a company with access to two of some of the most iconic headstocks in the history of guitar, they sure like to use these abominations pretty often.


----------



## manu80

the broderick is just one of the best if not the best guitar i’ve ever seen in terms of craftmanship 
Just cant wait to see if they went pointy shape body or played it sage with a regular body
Still a kelly with this headstock would be cool


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> For a company with access to two of some of the most iconic headstocks in the history of guitar, they sure like to use these abominations pretty often.


"We have some tried and true headstock designs that we can use due to our parent company, but fuck all that. Have a weird looking elf shoe!"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

possumkiller said:


> As long as he doesn't do a Broderick with the whole take a nice guitar and melt it approach...


His signature looks like it had a stroke.


----------



## Velokki

Spaced Out Ace said:


> His signature looks like it had a stroke.


Yeah. I think it's one of those designs, where an existing, working design has really purposely been redesigned just to make something "fresh" and "different". A normal carved top Soloist with a killer finish would've been amazing. The current one is not!


----------



## I play music

Emperoff said:


> Jackson posted this on their Instagram page:


I have absolutely zero interest in anything with that headstock 
I hope these are not the Loomis models.


----------



## FancyFish

Emperoff said:


> Jackson posted this on their Instagram page:


Is it weird that I really like that headstock as a 6, but not as a 7/8?


----------



## Metropolis

Wtf are you talking about, that headstock will look sick with any bodyshape  Not really any, but with Kelly, King-V or modern sleek superstrat.


----------



## Albake21

Metropolis said:


> Wtf are you talking about, that headstock will look sick with any bodyshape  Not really any, but with Kelly, King-V or modern sleek superstrat.


Agreed, I love that headstock. Never understood the hate...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I see both sides tbh. 

The 3x3 headstock doesn't look bad at all. It looks great on the Vs the most. 

But at the same time: when you make something as perfect as the Jackson in-line headstock, why use anything else?


----------



## Emperoff

Woah, I LOVE the AT headstock. To me is one of the coolest around. Didn't know those got so much hate.

However, for some reason I don't quite like it reversed. And putting it on a Kelly would be blasphemy to me. A Kelly with other than the standard in line looks just wrong.


----------



## ArtDecade

Loomis and Pat O'Brien? Lots of notes being played over at Jackson.


----------



## I play music

Albake21 said:


> Agreed, I love that headstock. Never understood the hate...


What I don't like about it is first that one side is straight and the other curvy. All good looking non in-line headstocks I can think of are either curvy on both sides or straight on both sides. And second it looks way bigger than necessary, especially the 7 string version has so much area at the tip that serves no purpose and makes it look big like a shovel.


----------



## DIM3S0UL

I dont have anything against the 3x3 stocks but the only Jackson guitars they work on are V and Strat shapes. 

Jackson for the love of god just do a Kelly with Schecter specs (stainless steel frets etc) and make it good quality and you will have a winner. Especially since Kellys are only available up to the X series nowadays if i recall correctly.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I will fight everyone that doesn't like the AT headstock. Benches in front of the playground, 3pm sharp.


----------



## manu80

Need some help ?


----------



## cardinal

I'd say I'm disappointed that it'll have that headstock, but I resigned myself a while ago to the exceeding likelihood that I would not like whatever came of a Jackson Loomis sig. he likes what he likes and its his signature guitar of course, but given some of his choices with the Schecter sigs over the years, I'm thinking that he and I don't have the same tastes.


----------



## groverj3

I like the 3x3 Jackson headstock.

I'm just a fanboi though.


----------



## Metropolis

Aaaaand... congratulations, it's a Kelly!
https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/new/usa-signature-jeff-loomis-kelly/2803031803

Really expensive made in USA Kelly though...


----------



## I play music

Metropolis said:


> Aaaaand... congratulations, it's a Kelly!
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/new/usa-signature-jeff-loomis-kelly/2803031803
> 
> Really expensive made in USA Kelly though...


Maybe they'll do it like with the Mick Thompson sig. First the really expensive USA sig and one year later the affordable production line.


----------



## Metropolis

I play music said:


> Maybe they'll do it like with the Mick Thompson sig. First the really expensive USA sig and one year later the affordable production line.



Maybe, Misha's sig had that kind of strategy too.


----------



## cwhitey2

I play music said:


> Maybe they'll do it like with the Mick Thompson sig. First the really expensive USA sig and one year later the affordable production line.


Agreed.

I LOVE everything about his sig except for that price. 

I feel like Jackson use a random number generator for some of their pricing...


----------



## mastapimp

cwhitey2 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I LOVE everything about his sig except for that price.
> 
> I feel like Jackson use a random number generator for some of their pricing...



The photos on the website show a JL logo along with a custom shop emblem on the back of the headstock, so it's likely this is some custom shop run, therefor raising the price. As someone else mentioned, you'll likely see a more affordable USA or import of this in the near future, like they did with the Davidson and Thompson sigs. I picked up one of the original custom shop WR7s a couple of years back and it had a similar MSRP as this Loomis and the original limited Thompson guitar. Six months to a year later, they're offering similar models, all much more affordable.


----------



## SJShinn

Wow, much more laid back and reserved than I was expecting. Not a fan the ash body, but everything else seems killer!


----------



## Mathemagician

...


----------



## eightsixboy

Good, so glad he left Schecter. To me anyway Schecter were/are a brand with zero direction anyway and will always be associated with cringe looking cheap guitars.


----------



## ArtDecade

eightsixboy said:


> Good, so glad he left Schecter. To me anyway Schecter were/are a brand with zero direction anyway and will always be associated with cringe looking cheap guitars.



They used to be cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

eightsixboy said:


> Good, so glad he left Schecter. To me anyway Schecter were/are a brand with zero direction anyway and will always be associated with cringe looking cheap guitars.



2010 was 9 years ago.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2010 was 9 years ago.



2019 baby!








But for real, while they've gotten a heck of a lot better, they're still top of the heap on silly "theme" guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> 2019 baby!



Looks like every other burl/bevel abominaton every guitar company tried to release for the passed year or two. 

I ain't gonna lie, Schecter still releases some ugly as sin shit, but with guitars like the Banshee, SLS Elite, Keith merrow line, and the SVS series, they're a bit more than the Hellraiser baseball bats they were a decade ago.

Oh and the USA production line.


----------



## lewis

really like the ash and the overall aesthetic. Its my favourite headstock but I would have done reverse on that.
Also, not a fan of the inlays. Blank board would have been abit cooler to my personal tastes.

In general though its a stealthy metal machine. I bet it plays and sounds amazing.


----------



## p0ke

Really glad he didn't get a soloist -> there's just too many of those. That looks like a guitar I'd gladly take (although I'd prefer it without the inlays too).


----------



## eightsixboy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2010 was 9 years ago.



They still today look terrible or look just like bad cheap looking copies of kiesels/Ibanez. They had the Sin Gates looking era for ages now they just copy everyone else, they offer literally nothing good/new/exciting or even that good a build quality, they have moved all there production to indo and still charging the same amount as well.

Even their USA stuff isn't that great, played a custom tele thing that was like 4k and was pretty run of the mill. Schecter USED to be niche and have their own thing back in the 80's, now they are just a regurgitating brand that tries to stay relevant.

Even their Japan line of stuff isn't even true Schecter, its just made by the ESP guys cause they own Schecter over there. Schecter is just a hollow brand name they use in certain markets. When I think shecter I think Mark Knophler's guitar or the cool stuff they used to make.


----------



## ArtDecade

eightsixboy said:


> They still today look terrible or look just like bad cheap looking copies of kiesels/Ibanez.



They are older than Kiesel and don't look like Carvins...


----------



## eightsixboy

ArtDecade said:


> They are older than Kiesel and don't look like Carvins...



You missed the point. They look like current Kiesels copies because Kiesel started the whole beveled edge thing ie; they are just copying the current trends. Even then they are about 3 years to late to the party 

Why do you think Jeff really left? I mean who do they even have on their roster thats even worth noting besides Keith Merrow, if he hasn't already left as well. 

If current Schecter's where anything like Carvins that would be an insanely good thing, but sadly their not, their also not anything like they were when they were made in the US, thats my point.


----------



## Church2224

eightsixboy said:


> Good, so glad he left Schecter. To me anyway Schecter were/are a brand with zero direction anyway and will always be associated with cringe looking cheap guitars.



The reason why he left is quite simple - Jackson gave him a better deal. 

I deal with Michael Ciravolo, the President, and Jon Guadesi the CUstom shop manager when it comes to my guitars. Jeff abruptly left while they were in the process of working on a USA Schecter sig for reasons Jeff never even told them. Jeff then started playing a few USA Jacksons live and then signed on with them. Jackson has been pushing for artists lately and has gotten quite a few. 

I will admit Schecter needs more guidance in the artist relations department but they will get there. 

His Jackson Sig looks good. When the price comes down I will check it out. And good on Jackson for making a come back some of their recent guitars have been killer. My 2017 DK1 Slays. 

"Cringe looking cheap guitars" Yeah here are a few of my USA ones I think they beg to differ-


----------



## Avedas

Schecter Guitar Research branded stuff is almost always way cooler than their edgy metal whatever models. Nick Johnston sig is tasty too


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Church2224 said:


> The reason why he left is quite simple - Jackson gave him a better deal.
> 
> I deal with Michael Ciravolo, the President, and Jon Guadesi the CUstom shop manager when it comes to my guitars. Jeff abruptly left while they were in the process of working on a USA Schecter sig for reasons Jeff never even told them. Jeff then started playing a few USA Jacksons live and then signed on with them. Jackson has been pushing for artists lately and has gotten quite a few.
> 
> I will admit Schecter needs more guidance in the artist relations department but they will get there.
> 
> His Jackson Sig looks good. When the price comes down I will check it out. And good on Jackson for making a come back some of their recent guitars have been killer. My 2017 DK1 Slays.
> 
> "Cringe looking cheap guitars" Yeah here are a few of my USA ones I think they beg to differ-



I think the issue is that, as of yet, little of the current Custom Shop has filtered down to the import models that 90% of folks buying Schecter are going to be purchasing. 

They have the SVSS models, but they're cheap, in both price and general quality. 

If they were smart they'd make decent import versions of the various CS stuff you posted, which all look lovely. 

As far as artists, Mike Taft is one of the best A&R guys in the biz and when he went to Jackson his talent went with him. Doesn't hurt that FMIC has the pocketbook to support it.


----------



## eightsixboy

Church2224 said:


> The reason why he left is quite simple - Jackson gave him a better deal.
> 
> I deal with Michael Ciravolo, the President, and Jon Guadesi the CUstom shop manager when it comes to my guitars. Jeff abruptly left while they were in the process of working on a USA Schecter sig for reasons Jeff never even told them. Jeff then started playing a few USA Jacksons live and then signed on with them. Jackson has been pushing for artists lately and has gotten quite a few.
> 
> I will admit Schecter needs more guidance in the artist relations department but they will get there.
> 
> His Jackson Sig looks good. When the price comes down I will check it out. And good on Jackson for making a come back some of their recent guitars have been killer. My 2017 DK1 Slays.
> 
> "Cringe looking cheap guitars" Yeah here are a few of my USA ones I think they beg to differ-



Only problem is that unless you are in the US you never see that part of Schecter, so for the rest of the world they associate Schecter with their old MIK stuff or the new MII stuff, which is really like 80-90% of there current line up anyway. 

Schecter would do a million times better if they actually made their cool stuff more available, the US and Japanese made stuff, also tried to rid peoples perception of them that we all have stuck in our minds, maybe even starting making cheaper USA/MIJ stuff on more of a production line instead of just everything been so expensive. 

Their structure is like USA made custom shop $$$$ guitars which seem hard to get/limited amount made and then next step down jumps all the way to cringe looking indo models at like 1/4 of the $ and are trying to compete with cheap MII Ibanez or something. They would have been better off not even using the Schecter name on their cheaper stuff to be honest because they seem so far removed from the USA name sake, I mean EBMM had the sense to call their cheaper stuff Sterling and other brands seem to do similar, LTD, squier etc etc.


----------



## Vyn

eightsixboy said:


> Only problem is that unless you are in the US you never see that part of Schecter, so for the rest of the world they associate Schecter with their old MIK stuff or the new MII stuff, which is really like 80-90% of there current line up anyway.
> 
> Schecter would do a million times better if they actually made their cool stuff more available, the US and Japanese made stuff, also tried to rid peoples perception of them that we all have stuck in our minds, maybe even starting making cheaper USA/MIJ stuff on more of a production line instead of just everything been so expensive.
> 
> Their structure is like USA made custom shop $$$$ guitars which seem hard to get/limited amount made and then next step down jumps all the way to cringe looking indo models at like 1/4 of the $ and are trying to compete with cheap MII Ibanez or something. They would have been better off not even using the Schecter name on their cheaper stuff to be honest because they seem so far removed from the USA name sake, I mean EBMM had the sense to call their cheaper stuff Sterling and other brands seem to do similar, LTD, squier etc etc.



You've got a point here. The Chinese-made Diamond Series is what a lot of people outside of the US think when someone says Schecter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> You've got a point here. The Chinese-made Diamond Series is what a lot of people outside of the US think when someone says Schecter.



That's what most think of inside the US too. 

Even here, the USA stuff is super rare unless you live close to one of the few dealers who have access to them.


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> 2019 baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for real, while they've gotten a heck of a lot better, they're still top of the heap on silly "theme" guitars.



I played one of these 6 string models in a guitar center of all places and let me tell you it was a fantastic playing guitar. Light, great burl top (black tint not blue) and IRC it had Schecter’s own pickups in it which are fantastic for those who are unaware.

It was like $699 and frankly a fantastic deal at that price new. The neck was a thin C that is perfect for us “we like thin just not flat-D thin” and pretty common knowledge that they made that change in 2014.

I get people “not liking” burl nowadays or whatever. But ripping on a brand for making exactly what people want is retarded. People out in the wild are buying these things and happy about it.

SS frets, thin necks, heel cutaways, cool tops/colors, great price points, solidly priced USA offerings.

I don’t even own a Schecter but I’m glad they exist. Meanwhile other brands are trying to put out $1000 signature Indonesian guitars with offbrand hardware.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> I played one of these 6 string models in a guitar center of all places and let me tell you it was a fantastic playing guitar. Light, great burl top (black tint not blue) and IRC it had Schecter’s own pickups in it which are fantastic for those who are unaware.
> 
> It was like $699 and frankly a fantastic deal at that price new. The neck was a thin C that is perfect for us “we like thin just not flat-D thin” and pretty common knowledge that they made that change in 2014.
> 
> I get people “not liking” burl nowadays or whatever. But ripping on a brand for making exactly what people want is retarded. People out in the wild are buying these things and happy about it.
> 
> SS frets, thin necks, heel cutaways, cool tops/colors, great price points, solidly priced USA offerings.
> 
> I don’t even own a Schecter but I’m glad they exist. Meanwhile other brands are trying to put out $1000 signature Indonesian guitars with offbrand hardware.



I think it's ugly.


----------



## gunch

Mathemagician said:


> $1000 signature Indonesian guitars with offbrand hardware.



I mean Schec is doing that too


----------



## Rynphos

Mathemagician said:


> I played one of these 6 string models in a guitar center of all places and let me tell you it was a fantastic playing guitar. Light, great burl top (black tint not blue) and IRC it had Schecter’s own pickups in it which are fantastic for those who are unaware.
> 
> It was like $699 and frankly a fantastic deal at that price new. The neck was a thin C that is perfect for us “we like thin just not flat-D thin” and pretty common knowledge that they made that change in 2014.
> 
> I get people “not liking” burl nowadays or whatever. But ripping on a brand for making exactly what people want is retarded. People out in the wild are buying these things and happy about it.
> 
> SS frets, thin necks, heel cutaways, cool tops/colors, great price points, solidly priced USA offerings.
> 
> I don’t even own a Schecter but I’m glad they exist. Meanwhile other brands are trying to put out $1000 signature Indonesian guitars with offbrand hardware.



I don't think these come with SS frets, which is basically the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger on one. (Edit: unless you're referring to Schecters in general)

I think they look fantastic.


----------



## Mathemagician

I’m not arguing whether it’s attractive or not. That’s 100% subjective. I’m saying burl is currently popular. 

The main sigs at that price point that I’m aware of generally have SS frets, name brand pickups hardware. Though prices are going up because you know inflation. 

I’m positive these don’t have SS frets. I doubt you’d find that on anything below $1k new as prices have been moving higher. I think a lot of guitars that used to be 900-1000 are now closer to 1000-1100. Used there may be some deals out there.


----------



## ArtDecade

eightsixboy said:


> You missed the point. They look like current Kiesels copies because Kiesel started the whole beveled edge thing ie; they are just copying the current trends. Even then they are about 3 years to late to the party
> 
> Why do you think Jeff really left? I mean who do they even have on their roster thats even worth noting besides Keith Merrow, if he hasn't already left as well.



Jeff designed that guitar. If it is ugly, blame him. He left because he got a better offer elsewhere. This isn't a marriage; it is a business relationship. Keith Merrow, regardless of where he is, is not a major star by any metric. So I don't really think I would compare him to Jeff in an endorsement roster.


----------



## I play music

ArtDecade said:


> Jeff designed that guitar. If it is ugly, blame him. He left because he got a better offer elsewhere. This isn't a marriage; it is a business relationship. Keith Merrow, regardless of where he is, is not a major star by any metric. So I don't really think I would compare him to Jeff in an endorsement roster.


Keith makes very high quality videos, I think that's worth a lot for guitar brands these days. And it's obvious that his sig guitar sells incredibly well, otherwise Schecter wouldn't let him have so many different models. From what I've seen I'd say there are more KM guitars out there than JL.


----------



## ArtDecade

I play music said:


> Keith makes very high quality videos, I think that's worth a lot for guitar brands these days.



Well, he is a salesman... so... that's to be expected



I play music said:


> And it's obvious that his sig guitar sells incredibly well, otherwise Schecter wouldn't let him have so many different models. From what I've seen I'd say there are more KM guitars out there than JL.



Schecter has a weaksauce guitar endorsement list. Merrow should be king of that lot.


----------



## I play music

ArtDecade said:


> Well, he is a salesman...


...and that is what Schecter is looking for. Or what any guitar brand is looking for in an endorsed artist. They want to sell guitars, they hire salesmen ;-)


----------



## ArtDecade

I play music said:


> ...and that is what Schecter is looking for. Or what any guitar brand is looking for in an endorsed artist. They want to sell guitars, they hire salesmen ;-)




Yeah, but that is all he really is - like a lot of Youtube Celebrities. Steve Vai writes music - the endorsements come because those songs resonate with people. Same with Loomis, Satch, John 5, Chet Atkins, Brian Setzer, that guy from Green Day or whoever else you want to thrown in there. They are musicians first. Merrow is basically just a great demo guy that very rarely puts out an album. It is almost like he is a musician second. I dig him, but I have a hard time putting him in the same class as guys that write and tour for a living as opposed to locking down in a studio and making Internet content. That's just me and you don't have to agree. We are probably just from different generations when it comes to this stuff.

I saw Metallica live when Cliff was still in the band!


----------



## eightsixboy

ArtDecade said:


> Jeff designed that guitar. If it is ugly, blame him. He left because he got a better offer elsewhere. This isn't a marriage; it is a business relationship. Keith Merrow, regardless of where he is, is not a major star by any metric. So I don't really think I would compare him to Jeff in an endorsement roster.



What are you talking about lol. Jeff Loomis designed all the indo Kiesel copies?

I never said his old sig looked like a copy, I'm talking about Schecters general line up.


----------



## Miek

the new Loomis Jackson is exactly what I would've designed aesthetically so good for him.


----------



## I play music

ArtDecade said:


> Steve Vai writes music - the endorsements come because those songs resonate with people.


I resonate more with Keith Merrow's songs than with Vai's whammy wanking 
I think he puts out more albums than some touring artists, keep in mind he also plays in Conquering Dystopia and Alluvial. 
Back on point, I do agree with you that he's more of a demo guy ... but I'm sure Schecter wants those demos. 
Basically what EMG used to do (dunno if they still do) with EMG TV is something that somehow comes included when you make Keith Merrow a signature artist. That's a lot of value for a guitar brand I think.


----------



## ArtDecade

eightsixboy said:


> What are you talking about lol. Jeff Loomis designed all the indo Kiesel copies?
> 
> I never said his old sig looked like a copy, I'm talking about Schecters general line up.



You blasted Schecters as being ugly. Jeff designed his Schecter. What are talking about?


----------



## Flappydoodle

ArtDecade said:


> Yeah, but that is all he really is - like a lot of Youtube Celebrities. Steve Vai writes music - the endorsements come because those songs resonate with people. Same with Loomis, Satch, John 5, Chet Atkins, Brian Setzer, that guy from Green Day or whoever else you want to thrown in there. They are musicians first. Merrow is basically just a great demo guy that very rarely puts out an album. It is almost like he is a musician second. I dig him, but I have a hard time putting him in the same class as guys that write and tour for a living as opposed to locking down in a studio and making Internet content. That's just me and you don't have to agree. We are probably just from different generations when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> I saw Metallica live when Cliff was still in the band!



Merrow isn't even a good demo guy really. Only 90k subscribers, only 8 videos in the last 2 years, and his last video upload was 6 months ago. That's not worth very much to anybody who wants to drive sales.


----------



## xCaptainx

To be fair, Keith had a number of roles/jobs within Seymour Duncan over the last 5+ years, which explains his lack of personal videos. I believe he's now with Fishman. 

Also, last time I hung out at Schecter HQ a number of years ago they said Merrow had been their highest selling 7 string signature for a number of years. He pulls the sales numbers. And that was while there was a Loomis 7 on the market.


----------



## eightsixboy

ArtDecade said:


> You blasted Schecters as being ugly. Jeff designed his Schecter. What are talking about?



You are somehow asserting that me calling the Kiesel looking ones ugly pertains to Jeff's somehow. I didn't ever say Jeff's sig was ugly. Pretty clear on what which models I was referring to yet for some reason you said "Jeff designed that guitar", to bad I was never talking about his sig.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

That Loomis Kelly is the sexiest Jackson ever.

If they make an affordable version, I'll definitively buy one.


----------



## electriceye

AlexCorriveau said:


> That Loomis Kelly is the sexiest Jackson ever.
> 
> If they make an affordable version, I'll definitively buy one.



Agreed. I think it's one of the best they've ever done, save the KE1 and the custom run of 3HB Kellys designed to look like Phil Collen's old Destroyer. The price is insane, though. Too bad. I'll build my own for 1/5th the price.


----------



## cardinal

I wouldn't necessarily think of the Merrow line as a traditional artist signature. I've always considered it a project to design 7-string guitars from the perspective of someone who really is immersed with them in the context of a particular genre. Maybe something like a design consultant. His guitars sure seem to sell well, from what I can tell just seeing how many are out there and how the line keeps progressing and expanding.


----------



## blacai

interesting.


----------



## Edika

blacai said:


> interesting.




I just watched that today and I think one issue a lot of people have with the Loomis Jackson Kelly is the Floyd 1500 series. He says why he chose that, the allen tightened trem arm Vs the screw on of the OFR, but isn't it possible to swap the trem arm holder on an OFR to have the allen screw tightened arm? I mean for him as well as for the price and limited number these are it's not that much of a hassle. Unless there are physical limitations in terms of the opening size for the trem arm holder.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Almost 7k for a bunk LFR. Fucking sweet, dude! I'd roll my eyes, but the amount of eye rolling would cause them to go a complete circle around the planet, and I'm not sure if I can, at that point, get them back into my eye sockets.


----------



## Vyn

Edika said:


> I just watched that today and I think one issue a lot of people have with the Loomis Jackson Kelly is the Floyd 1500 series. He says why he chose that, the allen tightened trem arm Vs the screw on of the OFR, but isn't it possible to swap the trem arm holder on an OFR to have the allen screw tightened arm? I mean for him as well as for the price and limited number these are it's not that much of a hassle. Unless there are physical limitations in terms of the opening size for the trem arm holder.



I'm not sure if it is possible but even if it was, it would end up being a special order item which would probably cost more than having an OFR in there standard. If it's Jeff's preference then so be it.

Regarding the price, Loomis on an Instagram post mentioned that while the MSRP is 6666.66, he reckons street will be closer to $4800US. Still expensive though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> I'm not sure if it is possible but even if it was, it would end up being a special order item which would probably cost more than having an OFR in there standard. If it's Jeff's preference then so be it.
> 
> Regarding the price, Loomis on an Instagram post mentioned that while the MSRP is 6666.66, he reckons street will be closer to $4800US. Still expensive though.



Same MSRP as the USA Mick Thomson, so probably the same $5k street price.


----------



## Edika

Vyn said:


> I'm not sure if it is possible but even if it was, it would end up being a special order item which would probably cost more than having an OFR in there standard. If it's Jeff's preference then so be it.
> 
> Regarding the price, Loomis on an Instagram post mentioned that while the MSRP is 6666.66, he reckons street will be closer to $4800US. Still expensive though.



I do get that and I'm sure if they made a special order it would cost more but I was more thinking like it's 40-50 guitars made? Buying additional arm rests to replace on the OFR's would not cost that much more, I think it's one is about 10 dollars? The only real additional cost would be the time it would take the Jackson custom shop guys to remove the regular trem arm and put in the 1500 series one which would be maybe 15 minutes per unit? Which would translate to 10-13 hours of additional labor maybe? I'm just not sure the base plate would be different enough between the 1500 and the OFR as I had the impression the 1500 was a 1000 series with some additional bells and whistles. It might be.

But I do agree, his choice for sure and if I had the money the 1500 series tremolo would not deter me from getting it as it's a sexy ass guitar. It was just a mental excersize from my part whether the validity of his statement was correct and the fact that people are complaining about the price with what they consider an inferior trem system to the OFR.

@MaxOfMetal price for the model in the UK advertised at £4389.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> I do get that and I'm sure if they made a special order it would cost more but I was more thinking like it's 40-50 guitars made? Buying additional arm rests to replace on the OFR's would not cost that much more, I think it's one is about 10 dollars? The only real additional cost would be the time it would take the Jackson custom shop guys to remove the regular trem arm and put in the 1500 series one which would be maybe 15 minutes per unit? Which would translate to 10-13 hours of additional labor maybe? I'm just not sure the base plate would be different enough between the 1500 and the OFR as I had the impression the 1500 was a 1000 series with some additional bells and whistles. It might be.
> 
> But I do agree, his choice for sure and if I had the money the 1500 series tremolo would not deter me from getting it as it's a sexy ass guitar. It was just a mental excersize from my part whether the validity of his statement was correct and the fact that people are complaining about the price with what they consider an inferior trem system to the OFR.



Hey, this is Jackson CS labor, so 10 hours is like $2000...per guitar.


----------



## 777timesgod

Is it just me or is Jackson increasing its artist roster quite a bit the last 2-3 years? Interesting to try out a Jackson Loomis and compare it with the Schecter 7 he once endorsed. I appreciated that guitar despite never bonding with the neck or sound.


----------



## Mathemagician

They absolutely are. As is their Charvel brand too. You see how many new models have come out recently? Is very nice. Hopefully someone will spec out a decent pro 6 string Rhoads/warrior.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Isnt Peter Wichers their AR guy? Dude must kick ass with that job.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isnt Peter Wichers their AR guy? Dude must kick ass with that job.



They grabbed Mike Taft too.


----------



## Zado

Hoping the quality will be good, better than things we've seen coming from Jackson Custom Shop lately.


----------



## NoodleFace

I found his excuses kind of lame in that Ola video. 

"Yeah I just wanted to play other guitars on stage you know? I have strats, LPs, Jacksons..... so I took a Jackson sig deal where for sure I can't play anything else on stage"


----------



## Vyn

NoodleFace said:


> I found his excuses kind of lame in that Ola video.
> 
> "Yeah I just wanted to play other guitars on stage you know? I have strats, LPs, Jacksons..... so I took a Jackson sig deal where for sure I can't play anything else on stage"



Actually I wouldn't be surprised if there was something written into his contract where he could use other guitars when he wants to. The Schecter contract sounds like it was much more restrictive.


----------



## Zado

NoodleFace said:


> I found his excuses kind of lame in that Ola video.
> 
> "Yeah I just wanted to play other guitars on stage you know? I have strats, LPs, Jacksons..... so I took a Jackson sig deal where for sure I can't play anything else on stage"


Well he likes to play Strats for sure, that's another reason why he chose Jackson, which is essentially Metalfender.


----------



## p0ke

Zado said:


> Well he likes to play Strats for sure, that's another reason why he chose Jackson, which is essentially Metalfender.



Isn't Jackson owned by Fender too? Or am I mixing something up? So if it's restricted, he might still be allowed to play the same company's guitars... Or something.


----------



## Zado

p0ke said:


> Isn't Jackson owned by Fender too? Or am I mixing something up? So if it's restricted, he might still be allowed to play the same company's guitars... Or something.


Yep, Jackson IS owned by Fender, which explains a lot


----------



## Harry

Zado said:


> Hoping the quality will be good, better than things we've seen coming from Jackson Custom Shop lately.



I haven't been paying much attention I admit. I know about the infamous 23 fretter , any other examples you can point too? Not that I don't believe you, just curious/interested really


----------



## manu80

Good move from Jackson to ask him to get the kelly shape so they can relaunch the model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Harry said:


> I haven't been paying much attention I admit. I know about the infamous 23 fretter , any other examples you can point too? Not that I don't believe you, just curious/interested really



I'm curious too.

I know they had a batch of Custom Selects with some "oops" spec sheets (wrong color inlay, different color than ordered, etc.) but it seems that was an early aberration. 

Everything I've seen coming out of JCS has been high quality lately. 

Re: Jeff Loomis switching: 
Money. It's the money. For a whole bunch of folks who dig his work, I don't know why it's so "wrong" to accept and support his move to Jackson for financial reasons. Folks have to make up conspiracies and intrigue.


----------



## Zado

Harry said:


> I haven't been paying much attention I admit. I know about the infamous 23 fretter , any other examples you can point too? Not that I don't believe you, just curious/interested really


Web is litterally filled with examples (and pics to prove them). We're talking about crooked pickup, not aligned tremolos and guitars shipped with finish blemishes. Many of those were of JCFonline forum i remember


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Web is litterally filled with examples (and pics to prove them). We're talking about crooked pickup, not aligned tremolos and guitars shipped with finish blemishes.



Anything recent though? 

Everything I can find on JCF, TGP and Rig Talk is from mid 2016. Not saying that stuff doesn't count, but they've probably put out a few thousand guitars since then, at least.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anything recent though?
> 
> Everything I can find on JCF, TGP and Rig Talk is from mid 2016. Not saying that stuff doesn't count, but they've probably put out a few thousand guitars since then, at least.


Nothing I' ve noticed recently, but I havent been searching either. Does the Misha signature count? I remember trying one in UK and being super underwelmed


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Nothing I' ve noticed recently, but I havent been searching either. Does the Misha signature count? I remember trying one in UK and being super underwelmed



Was it a CS build? 

The regular production stuff can be lemons, like any brand. They're not magic. I know they're a lot more expensive over in your neck of the woods, so I can understand having really, really high expectations.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Was it a CS build?
> 
> The regular production stuff can be lemons, like any brand. They're not magic. I know they're a lot more expensive over in your neck of the woods, so I can understand having really, really high expectations.


Dunno, but it was REALLY pricey so I assumed it was a CS model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Dunno, but it was REALLY pricey so I assumed it was a CS model.



Regular production models, even pricey USA sigs, aren't CS.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Regular production models, even pricey USA sigs, aren't CS.


Understood. Still, quite a few confirmed horror stories on the web are enough for me. Maybe in a couple of years they've become the best CS around, but really wouldn't like testing that on my skin


----------



## NoodleFace

Loomis is my favorite modern guitarist. I understand why (and I would to) he would move to Jackson certainly. I just think he shouldn't pussy foot around with what he's saying. They offered you a better deal, great. None of this "I wanted to see other people.." stuff.

He also said he's very shy so maybe that's part of it, to avoid confrontation.

All said he did great things with Schecter and the company is at a positive net because of him.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Understood. Still, quite a few confirmed horror stories on the web are enough for me. Maybe in a couple of years they've become the best CS around, but really wouldn't like testing that on my skin



I guess for the scale, I don't see that many fuck ups, at least for the last few years. 

At least any more from shops of a similar size and output.


----------

